# Official NaruHina thread



## Golden Circle (Nov 28, 2012)

Link removed
Link removed

H: Naruto-kun, are you okay?
N: Hey!
K: Don't act tough just because Hinata is here, Naruto!

Is this becoming more canon? Is this the final pairing? Naruto still called Sakura "Sakura-Chan" this chapter. What do you guys think?


NaruHina thread? NaruHina thread.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 28, 2012)

That was cute, I admit itpek


----------



## Lovely (Nov 28, 2012)

I expected this to happen.


----------



## Klue (Nov 28, 2012)

Edit: Fuck it! Have fun.


----------



## Grimzilla (Nov 28, 2012)

Guess so, hard to argue with this chapter and the recent NH development


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 28, 2012)

nah.




10/char.


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 28, 2012)

>pairing thread


----------



## Sadako (Nov 28, 2012)

Please, no.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 28, 2012)

Would like to see different translations of those lines along with Naruto's "Sakura-chan, first of all...!" That line didn't make much sense as is.

Not that a line here or there that somewhat supports either really seems to matter in the grand scheme of things as there is almost always something that happens on the other side that balances it out. Squabbling over teases here and there is rather silly, at this point only definitive things such as a kiss mutually enjoyed by both parties or something along those lines would seal the deal in either direction.


----------



## Axekick (Nov 28, 2012)

bellezza said:


> Please, no.



Aww, don't be like that.  Luv is in the air!

Let it happen...


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Nov 28, 2012)

It sounded that way to me. Naruto didn't exactly respond to Kiba....


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 28, 2012)

pek

Kiba just confirmed how Naruto feels for Hinata. 

not really, but Kishimoto is saying something


----------



## santanico (Nov 28, 2012)

Its starting again


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Nov 28, 2012)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> ...






No but seriously, let's keep arguments about which pairing is going to happen out of this thread and only talk about the adorable little moment that happened here, alright?

Please?




Who the hell am I kidding.


----------



## KevKev (Nov 28, 2012)

Naruto's starting to get shy around her, awww snap, love's in the air


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 28, 2012)

Anyone else think Kiba and Shino look really gay there?

Shino's leaning into him with that pissed off "Hey don't talk about another dude in front of me." look.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 28, 2012)

Saw this coming.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 28, 2012)

It pretty much seals the deal when Kiba (who people pair with Hinata) makes a comment about NARUTO (not Hinata) doing something to impress the other.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 28, 2012)

In during mad.


----------



## vered (Nov 28, 2012)

well it seems to go that way yes but who knows.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 28, 2012)

PS - Pretty sure Naruto has always and will always call Sakura Sakura-chan whether it means anything or not. 

Haphazardly translated honorifics and weeaboo influence have caused people to think that when a boy calls a girl -chan, it actually means something. If you go to school there you'll hear boys use that term constantly, and it hardly means they're sweet on all eleven girls they said it to that day.


----------



## Sadako (Nov 28, 2012)

Axekick said:


> Aww, don't be like that.  Luv is in the air!
> 
> Let it happen...



I don't like love.


----------



## Annabella (Nov 28, 2012)

This is not the time for love. Naruto should concentrate on the fight.

But if he likes her then good luck to him. Poor Obito will see his love and feel sad


----------



## urca (Nov 28, 2012)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 52 (20 members and 32 guests)
urca*, tlstls, FFLN, WolfPrinceKiba, Rac, bloodplzkthxlol, naruto_bruin, ShockDragoon, Sayuri No Moe, Ender Wiggin, starr, Medoner

Let the madness begin


----------



## rac585 (Nov 28, 2012)

i didn't see naruto reacting to hinata at all.

kiba's just jealous he's not MC.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Nov 28, 2012)

At this point even an idiot can figure out that Naru-hina is final pairing. All references point to it.

Sasuke and that girl who I forget her name, some pink haired douche, she like him.


----------



## KevKev (Nov 28, 2012)

All we need is Seto Kaiba and the others in the pairing debate thread from HoU and it's a party


----------



## Kenzo (Nov 28, 2012)

Naruto didn't even respond. What am I missing here?


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 28, 2012)

Hinata fangirld and kiba tried to support his OTP nothing new to see here


----------



## Marsala (Nov 28, 2012)

Sakura won't get Sasuke. She'll be lucky to get Lee at this rate.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Nov 28, 2012)

No. Naruto and Sakura understanding each other without words beats Kiba's stupid comment.


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm going to mentally replace all arguments against or for NaruHina, and against or for other pairings in this thread with gifs of Sokka high on cactus juice.

This thread just got way more awesome, rather than descending within the next three pages into depressing.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 28, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> It pretty much seals the deal when Kiba (who people pair with Hinata) makes a comment about NARUTO (not Hinata) doing something to impress the other.


Not exactly. Naruto knows that he has a fangirl now, so Kiba could just be saying don't be acting tough just because your fangirl is here to impress. A boy showing off for a fangirl doesn't exactly mean he is interested in said fangirl romantically and if Naruto has developed such feelings, how would Kiba be aware of them? We know Kiba likes to tease others like he did Hinata at the end of part 1.

It could mean something, it could mean nothing. Just like all the other things that point to NaruHina/NaruSaku. If a tease from Kiba, someone not central to the plot or Naruto's group is what seals it for anyone then they're definitely too quick to jump to conclusions.


----------



## rac585 (Nov 28, 2012)

BatoKusanagi said:


> No. Naruto and Sakura understanding each other without words beats Kiba's stupid comment.



lol. they both understood that kakashi was fucked up. pretty sure everyone understood that.


----------



## Reddan (Nov 28, 2012)

Naruto/Hinata was the way Kishimoto was probably going to go happen all the way back from the Chunin exams. People ignored the signs, because that's not the way the normal manga's of today go.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh my jesus god in heaven for the first time in months Naruto gies me more happiness than Bleach

THAT MUTHAFUCKIN NARUHINA UP IN THIS BITCH 

Oh my god i am getting a little taste of victory. 

By fucking god it tastes so damn good


----------



## Annabella (Nov 28, 2012)

KibaShino is my new OTP


----------



## Amatsu (Nov 28, 2012)

I'll say it. You guys got me. You were right all along. The prophecy has come to pass with the saving of her Naruto-kun. NaruHina is the future.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 28, 2012)

arednad said:


> Naruto/Hinata was the way Kishimoto was probably going to go happen all the way back from the Chunin exams. People ignored the signs, because that's not the way the normal manga's of today go.



Signs? what signs? like her not appearing for 300 chapters at a time?


----------



## KevKev (Nov 28, 2012)

This is what happens when you ignore signs,

Look at Tobi reveal for example


----------



## Amatsu (Nov 28, 2012)

Well obviously he likes girls like her so back in part 1 NaruHina was set in stone. I for one was just being delusional because I liked Sakura better.


----------



## kidgogeta (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm convinced if I had doubts before. I mean Kishi goes out of his way to sneak that comment in...


----------



## Axekick (Nov 28, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> This is what happens when you ignore signs,
> 
> Look at Tobi reveal for example



Seriously!  It's like people think Kishi is being waaaaay more clever than he is.

Most of these "plot twists" are pretty obvious when you take the hints at face value.


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Nov 28, 2012)

I'll say this.

The more moderate arguments against NaruHina (the ones not spouted by crazy people on one side or another) are starting to appear reasonable and non-committal to the point of sounding more like CNN's version of "un-biased" which means "We will say the race is fifty-fifty split and completely equal on both sides no matter what the polls, evidence or facts state" rather than an actual perception of the truth "Obama is leading comfortably in all of the swing states."


Yes, this chapter did have the faintest of hints of favoring one of the pairings over the others. No, it's not canon yet or even guaranteed necessarily, but at the same time you also can't just dismiss whatever reality there is in the pages. Those moments are there, and they subtly tip the balance one way or the other from chapter to chapter, story arc to story arc.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm still not seeing love, just an unhealthy one sided obsession childhood crush. oh and kiba cuz, you know, kiba's every word is law.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 28, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> Well obviously he likes girls like her so back in part 1 NaruHina was set in stone.



.............my head hurts


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Nov 28, 2012)

I will say that this is the first time Naruto is being "Teased" about Liking/Being liked by Hinata in the entire series.

So that means the possibility of there being something between them is now common knowledge by the rookies? huh, seems out of the blue but I don't mind!


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Nov 28, 2012)

Official NH thread?

Seriously.

Naruto is not even acting cool because he just proudly told Obito that he still wants to be Hokage.

Not to mention that Naruto did not even answered and his reaction is rather normal.

Wow.....hasty.


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Nov 28, 2012)

^^ Hey, in defense of the OP you sound like you're misinterpreting the thread's title. I think it meant "Official thread" and not "NaruHina is Official."


----------



## Amatsu (Nov 28, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> .............my head hurts



Don't worry just like me you'll see the light and realize that NaruSaku was the equivalent of Fox News in this whole pairing debacle.


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 28, 2012)

.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 28, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Official NH thread?
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> ...



You realize if Naruto did anything to show reciprocation that that would be the dagger in the heart, right?

That's literally all the ship needs at this point.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 28, 2012)

Son of bitch why?!


----------



## Reddan (Nov 28, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Signs? what signs? like her not appearing for 300 chapters at a time?



Not got time to get into it. However read through the short short autobiographical stories Kishimoto wrote in the early volumes. He was literally giving Hinata word for word lines he used in his stories. Naruto changing Hinata and Hinata always admiring Naruto relate strongly to his struggle to become a Managaka. In part 2 the signs were put into the manga.


----------



## Deana (Nov 28, 2012)

Satsuma0 said:


> ^^ Hey, in defense of the OP you sound like you're misinterpreting the thread's title. I think it meant "Official thread" and not "NaruHina is Official."


Yeah, we get threads like these ever chapter when a pairing appears to have a moment. 

It's like people forget on purpose.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 28, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> Don't worry just like me you'll see the light and realize that NaruSaku was the equivalent of Fox News in this whole pairing debacle.



All because kiba made a comment, by that  logic NS was official back when yamato ran his mouth.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 28, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> I'm still not seeing love, just an unhealthy one sided obsession childhood crush. oh and kiba cuz, you know, kiba's every word is law.





Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Official NH thread?
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Nov 28, 2012)

It is true, not once did Naruto even lost his cool when fighting Obito.



Satsuma0 said:


> ^^ Hey, in defense of the OP you sound like you're misinterpreting the thread's title. I think it meant "Official thread" and not "NaruHina is Official."



Then why word it in that way in the first place ?


----------



## Amatsu (Nov 28, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> All because kiba made a comment, by that  logic NS was official back when yamato ran his mouth.



naruSaku: Fair And Balanced


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 28, 2012)

arednad said:


> Not got time to get into it. However read through the short short autobiographical stories Kishimoto wrote in the early volumes. He was literally giving Hinata word for word lines he used in his stories. Naruto changing Hinata and Hinata always admiring Naruto relate strongly to his struggle to become a Managaka. In part 2 the signs were put into the manga.




again when was this between her 300 page absences?

also that doesn't mean shit 

its  called reading what you wan't to see


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 28, 2012)

naruhina: where hi means i love you


----------



## Amatsu (Nov 28, 2012)

Saying hello is the ultimate form of love. Didn't you know?


----------



## Fiona (Nov 28, 2012)

Ok ive had my fun  

Its not a HUGE concrete moment but it it just another checkmark in the long list of moments that Kishi has gone out of his way to show


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 28, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> naruhina: where hi means i love you



And Ignoring some one means "take me i'm yours" apperantly


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 28, 2012)

Now its just a matter of time until someone makes the official NaruSaku thread for this chapter...


----------



## Amatsu (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh no I'm genuinely defeated. I mean all those years of tearing the prophecy of Hinata saving Naruto from the big bad with the power of love apart, and now it's come true. All those years I lived a lie.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 28, 2012)

Everyone getting all mad is making my night to be perfectly honest. 

So many people swooping in to try and rain on the NH parade.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Nov 28, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Now its just a matter of time until someone makes the official NaruSaku thread for this chapter...


 
And it will be just as equally bad.

NS will spout that since he actually called Sakura's name and still uses -chan and knew what he was referring to means it is a NS moment as well.

LOL pairings


----------



## Amatsu (Nov 28, 2012)

Fiona said:


> Everyone getting all mad is making my night to be perfectly honest.
> 
> So many people swooping in to try and rain on the NH parade.



I didn't think I was coming off as mad.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 28, 2012)

but ino saved him....


----------



## gershwin (Nov 28, 2012)

Kiba confirmed to be a NaruHina shipper


----------



## Somnus (Nov 28, 2012)

Who knows.

I used to believe NaruSaku would be canon, but since she still thinks about Sasuke, f*** her. NaruHina it is, at least he deserves someone that could see who he truly is from day 1.


Even though I think NaruIno would be hotter


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 28, 2012)

Somnus said:


> Who knows.
> 
> I used to believe NaruSaku would be canon, but since she still thinks about Sasuke, f*** her.



its abit more complicated then that


----------



## Fiona (Nov 28, 2012)

Amatsu said:


> I didn't think I was coming off as mad.



No you are not im talking about the ones just coming in and stating the obvious that it was a small moment. 

I myself am walking away from this completely understanding that it was indeed a small moment but its just another time where Kishi goes out of his way to put a little NH snippet in. 

I know that alot of people have strong feelings about this. 

They just need to look objectively on how the author is portraying each side of the NS vs NH argument. Currently NH is in the lead with panel time. 

But hell if we went by panel time NaruSasu would be canon at this point.  

Just let us enjoy our small victory


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 28, 2012)

It's interesting how a lot of former NS shippers have become straight up anti-shipping.

And not in the "I've outgrown shipping" kind of way either.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 28, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> It's interesting how a lot of former NS shippers have become straight up anti-shipping.
> 
> And not in the "I've outgrown shipping" kind of way either.



This


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 28, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> And it will be just as equally bad.
> 
> NS will spout that since he actually called Sakura's name and still uses -chan and knew what he was referring to means it is a NS moment as well.
> 
> LOL pairings


If things happened the other way around in this chapter(with someone teasing Naruto about Sakura but Hinata knowing something he was referring to before he said it), I guarantee you this thread would still exist. 



gershwin said:


> Kiba confirmed to be a NaruHina shipper


According to NH fans he was confirmed to be a shipper during team Kurenai's introduction in part 2 when Hinata fainted and Kiba said "Why do you always faint when Naruto is around?". Apparently, that was Kiba trying to subtly tell Naruto that Hinata likes him


----------



## Reddan (Nov 28, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> again when was this between her 300 page absences?
> 
> also that doesn't mean shit
> 
> its  called reading what you wan't to see



I really could not care less about who ends up with who. If you don't think an author giving a character some of  his deepest struggles and joys in his early life is meaningless, then I cannot be bothered to argue.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Nov 28, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> It's interesting how a lot of former NS shippers have become straight up anti-shipping.
> 
> And not in the "I've outgrown shipping" kind of way either.



Or maybe because of Sakura's actions from the Kage Summit Arc (2009-2010).


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 28, 2012)

arednad said:


> I really could not care less about who ends up with who. If you don't think an author giving a character some of  his deepest struggles and joys in his early life is meaningless, then I cannot be bothered to argue.



he obviously dosen't care that much, and just did it to have an interesting character note.

If he wanted to he could of given her a real focus at any time, he made the time for Team 10, The Kumo nins, and others


----------



## Kael Hyun (Nov 28, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> It's interesting how a lot of former NS shippers have become straight up anti-shipping.
> 
> And not in the "I've outgrown shipping" kind of way either.



Well when you have a ship that's as badly developed that it reminds people of the Headach that is Harry/Ginny it's understandable


----------



## Fiona (Nov 28, 2012)

I just find it funny that some people feel so strongly that they need to come in and rain on an otherwise peaceful parade


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 28, 2012)

Satsuma0 said:


> ^^ Hey, in defense of the OP you sound like you're misinterpreting the thread's title. I think it meant "Official thread" and not "NaruHina is Official."



Hey, in defense of the OP, you all sound like you're misinterpreting Rainbow Dash's tendencies to make crazy pairing threads for shits and giggles.

I can't believe people are taking anything about this thread seriously, especially when someone else made an InoHina thread.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Nov 28, 2012)

Fiona said:


> I just find it funny that some people feel so strongly that they need to come in and rain on an otherwise peaceful parade



Peaceful? More like delusional.


----------



## Norngpinky (Nov 28, 2012)

LOL Kiba, jealous  much?


----------



## Somnus (Nov 28, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Or maybe because of Sakura's actions from the Kage Summit Arc (2009-2010).



This. I always thought they did a cute couple, but I think if after all this time she's still going on and on about Sasuke, obviously that she is mentally instable so I think it would be better to Naruto to run the fuck away from her.

At least that's what I'd say to a friend of mine in the same position


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 28, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Or maybe because of Sakura's actions from the Kage Summit Arc.



No, that part is understandable.

What's a bit more perplexing why anyone would feel so strongly about a race they have no longer have a horse in.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 28, 2012)

Kael Hyun said:


> Well when you have a ship that's as badly developed that it reminds people of the Headach that is Harry/Ginny it's understandable



i never realized how apt the Naruhina-Harry/Ginny comparison is


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 28, 2012)

Norngpinky said:


> LOL Kiba, jealous  much?


Jealous that Naruto is liking Hinata's attention

Hes Naruto's #1 fan, as he tries to show Naruto by being at the head of the alliance pack on the last page.


----------



## Kushina (Nov 28, 2012)

yes yes yes yes yes yes YES!


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 28, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> i never realized how apt the Naruhina-Harry/Ginny comparison is



Not really seeing it.

I wasn't around for HP shipping but far as I can tell the grievances with it were that it came out of nowhere and happened for no particular reason.

This doesn't really apply to NH since Hinata has very clear reasons for liking Naruto and her crush has been around forever, and quite apparent.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 28, 2012)

Fiona said:
			
		

> I just find it funny that some people feel so strongly that they need to come in and rain on an otherwise peaceful parade





Kael Hyun said:


> Peaceful? More like delusional.



Thanks 

You actually just proved my point


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 28, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> No, that part is understandable.
> 
> What's a bit more perplexing why anyone would feel so strongly about a race they have no longer have a horse in.


this analogy
i don't even

narusaku started out with a pony, found a horse and is now riding a donkey
sasusaku had a pony, murdered it twice and left it to die in a desert
naruhina never had a pony, wanted a pony, asked daddy for a pony, did not get a pony and is continuously telling everyone that it has a pony while it does not have one, and will jump up and down excitedly whenever the word "pony" is mentioned

oh how i love analogies


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 28, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Not really seeing it.
> 
> I wasn't around for HP shipping but far as I can tell the grievances with it were that it came out of nowhere and happened for no particular reason.
> 
> This doesn't really apply to NH since *Hinata has very clear reasons for liking Naruto and her crush has been around forever, and quite apparent.*



So was Ginny's


----------



## Fiona (Nov 28, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> So was Ginny's



So you are agreeing with us?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 28, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Not really seeing it.
> 
> I wasn't around for HP shipping but far as I can tell the grievances with it were that it came out of nowhere and happened for no particular reason.
> 
> This doesn't really apply to NH since Hinata has very clear reasons for liking Naruto and her crush has been around forever, and quite apparent.



Oh HP shipping. What a fun time that was.

I think it's also because Hinata and Ginny have both been obsessed with/in love with Naruto and Harry forever. Both the guys gave them emotional "strength" in indirect ways. And blah blah blah. 

Let it be known that I shipped Dramione. Before it even had a title. 



Kenneth said:


> this analogy
> i don't even
> 
> narusaku started out with a pony, found a horse and is now riding a donkey
> ...



What in the flying fuck


----------



## Deana (Nov 28, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> narusaku started out with a Sasuke, found a Sasuke and is now riding a Sasuke
> oh how i love analogies


Oh me too.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 28, 2012)

Fiona said:


> So you are agreeing with us?



i never said hinata didn't have a crush.

But them suddenly being together after an entire serise of little to no interaction, is the thing allot of people have a problem with

if nh happens it will be like harry and ginny cause it will be coming out of no where


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 28, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> this analogy
> i don't even
> 
> narusaku started out with a pony, found a horse and is now riding a donkey
> ...



If that father is anything like mine he'll eventually cave and get them that dog pony.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Nov 28, 2012)

Kenneth called out all of the Big 3 annoyances in one post !


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 28, 2012)

I see the war had begun..


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 28, 2012)

Naruto D. Luffy said:


> I see the war had begun..



didn't it start along time ago? this is just another skirmish


----------



## Fiona (Nov 28, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> i never said hinata didn't have a crush.
> 
> But them suddenly being together after an entire serise of little to no interaction, is the thing allot of people have a problem with
> 
> if nh happens it will be like harry and ginny cause it will be coming out of no where



I suppose that is one extreemly odd way of looking at it  



Naruto D. Luffy said:


> I see the war had begun..



Oh my dear fellow the war has been raging for millenia


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 28, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> didn't it start along time ago? this is just another skirmish



It's nothing but cinders now.


----------



## Sadako (Nov 28, 2012)

More than 100 posts in here already. Damn.


----------



## Bender (Nov 28, 2012)

Pretty much yeah.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 28, 2012)

PAIRING IS SERIOUS BUSINESS


No seriously. 

Its fucking business.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 28, 2012)

Kiba is a NH shipper confirmed.  
Also replies to this thread gives me dejavus."Just because he picks up on Kakashi doesn't mean he is Obito!He never gave a shit about Kakashi before when they were together"
3 chapters later


P.s: There is still a possibility it can end with open ending but I don't see any closure other than NH if it has to be done.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Nov 28, 2012)

Fiona said:


> Thanks
> 
> You actually just proved my point



Not really im calling your shipping bad writing if it ever happens. I said this when I found out Harry Ginny happened and I'll say it again I would have been okay with it if the writer did there job and put what happened between the characters out in the open and not give the excuse "Oh it happened but it wasn't important so I didn't include it" That is horrible character development.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 28, 2012)

Kael Hyun said:


> Not really im calling your shipping bad writing if it ever happens. I said this when I found out Harry Ginny happened and I'll say it again I would have been okay with it if the writer did there job and put what happened between the characters out in the open and not give the excuse "Oh it happened but it wasn't important so I didn't include it" That is horrible character development.



Whatever helps you feel better about it. Go for it. 

i on the otherhand will enjoy my yacht in the middle of the ocean of rightness


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 28, 2012)

Kael Hyun said:


> Not really im calling your shipping bad writing if it ever happens. I said this when I found out Harry Ginny happened and I'll say it again I would have been okay with it if the writer did there job and put what happened between the characters out in the open and not give the excuse "Oh it happened but it wasn't important so I didn't include it" That is horrible character development.



Why is it "bad writing" though?

Sure I'd be inclined to agree if Naruto reciprocated out of nowhere but Hinata's feelings for Naruto have been handled about as well as one could expect.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Nov 28, 2012)

The only thing that I can think that creates as much/more shitstorms than freaking Tobito is pairing stuff, let alone NaruHina.

There was a NaruHina reference in this chapter, that's it! deal with it!

All of you can continue your lives, the pairing war will not end till one pairing is properly confirmed, hints are just more fire to the whole thing.

But once we start getting big hints about the resolution of the pairings I hope people don't go into a spiral of denial and hyperbole like when the Tobi identity clues started appearing .

Just chill and enjoy the manga! there will be legit reasons to freak out once the actual pairing resolution gets near!


...who am I kidding, this will end being the longest thread in the telegrams this week...


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 28, 2012)

Fiona said:


> Whatever helps you feel better about it. Go for it.
> 
> i on the otherhand will enjoy my yacht in the middle of the ocean of rightness


Being "right" about bad writing happening isn't exactly a good thing


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 28, 2012)

Fiona said:


> I suppose that is one extreemly odd way of looking at it
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my dear fellow the war has been raging for millenia



Let me restate it.

I see the battle has begun.


----------



## Deana (Nov 28, 2012)

Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> All of you can continue your lives, the pairing war will not end till one pairing is properly confirmed, hints are just more fire to the whole thing.


People still bitterly mentioning the Harry Potter pairings in this thread years after the series is over and done with should tell you . . . it won't be over.  

The bitter butthurt will last long after the series is over.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Nov 28, 2012)

Being wrong about something I dont like means its bad writing...

*OH GOD! THIS REALLY IS TOBITO ALL OVER AGAIN!!*

I'm outta here!!


----------



## Fiona (Nov 28, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Being "right" about bad writing happening isn't exactly a good thing



Listen if he wants chalk NH up to bad writing as an excuse for hating it he can be my guest. 

I on the otherhand see the development and moments for what they are. 

No amount of trolling or imagined rationalizations is gonna change that. 

The more people come up up with "reasons" why NH is false/Never gonna happen/bad writing, the more i come to enjoy shipping them as a whole. It just serves to show how deluded and petty they are. Which makes me just lol and keep on trucking  

And im only talking about those who say its bad and all that while simultaneously providing no proof other than "bad writing is bad " 

Those who come in with rational arguments and debates have my respect. the are willing to TRY and prove me wrong, and that always earns points in my book.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 28, 2012)

Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> Being wrong about something I dont like means its bad writing...
> 
> *OH GOD! THIS REALLY IS TOBITO ALL OVER AGAIN!!*
> 
> I'm outta here!!


I hope this isn't directed at me as my post wasn't entirely serious. I've been semi-trolling in the majority of my posts in this thread.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 28, 2012)

Enough tease Kishimoto 

Drive it home


----------



## Fiona (Nov 28, 2012)

On a serious note when Kishi _FINALLY _ just makes Nh or NS official these forums will be set ablaze


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 28, 2012)

Fiona said:


> On a serious note when Kishi _FINALLY _ just makes Nh or NS official these forums will be set ablaze


The forum will be down for an entire week


----------



## slickcat (Nov 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Edit: Fuck it! Have fun.



my exact thoughts bro


----------



## Fiona (Nov 28, 2012)

The FC's will riot, the Shippers who lost will be bitching about bad writing/developement/ fanservice/caving to fan pressure and the servers will spontaniously combust from all the pure unadulterated ecstasy from the winners and the unfathomable malice of the losers


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 28, 2012)

Fiona said:


> The FC's will riot, the Shippers who lost will be bitching about bad writing/developement/ fanservice/caving to fan pressure and the servers will spontaniously combust from all the pure unadulterated ecstasy from the winners and the unfathomable malice of the losers


If Kishi somehow got the balls to do a threesome this forums reaction would be priceless. I'd be laughing for a week or more straight.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 28, 2012)

holy shit watch NaruSasu be the Canon Ship    

In the middle of their fight Naruto and sauce start making out Mr. and Mrs. Smith style


----------



## Eliyua23 (Nov 28, 2012)

Naruto~Hinato

Karin~Sasuke


Those parings should be as clear as day

1. Kishi is more than likely going to extend the series beyond, meaning that we'll probably get a Buu Saga focused on an adult Naruto and his children, he and Sasuke's children will more than likely be Rikudo with Uzumaki+ Hyuuga and Uchiha+ Uzumaki , it'll make more sense for their children to be a mixture of the bloodlines

2. Sakura couldn't choose between Sasuke or Naruto as they are her teammates and if she chooses one over the other it isn't "genuine" love ,but selfish love, as if she chooses Sasuke it's just superficial love, of she chooses Naruto it's convenient love only Becuase he's the good guy who stayed th course, Naruto nor Sasuke deserve that, they deserve to be with the person who really loves them for them (Hinata, Karin)

3. Sakura knows that Hinata and Karin both love Naruto/Sasuke and she will step aside to see her friends , brothers, and teammates be happy with the women who genuinely love them.


With all that said there is no viable reason why Sakura~Naruto will happen in this manga


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 28, 2012)

Well, NaruHina was the only real pairing for Naruto that made any sense whatsoever so... Just as expected.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 28, 2012)

Eliyua23 said:


> words



Karin's done with Sasuke bro, he blew his chances when he tried to kill her.

Sasuke will be lucky to survive this manga, let alone end up with anyone.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 28, 2012)

Figures the pairing thread has the most posts


----------



## Amatsu (Nov 28, 2012)

Anyway you look at it. This is going to turn out ham handed.


----------



## wibisana (Nov 28, 2012)

judging from kiba comment
Naruto definitely dating Hinata offpanel


----------



## Amatsu (Nov 28, 2012)

all those H-doujins are totally canon now.


----------



## Kurama (Nov 28, 2012)

This thread greatly amuses me.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Nov 28, 2012)

Well one thing is certain:if Naru-Hina will really happen they will have Kiba's blessing for sure.


----------



## Pirao (Nov 28, 2012)

I hope it happens.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 28, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Karin's done with Sasuke bro, he blew his chances when he tried to kill her.
> 
> Sasuke will be lucky to survive this manga, let alone end up with anyone.



Sasuke ends up with Jeanne.

Naruto with Kenneth.

Sakura with, uhm, well...uh...


----------



## Norngpinky (Nov 28, 2012)

This thread moves so fast lol ;D






Eliyua23 said:


> Naruto~Hinato
> 
> Karin~Sasuke
> 
> ...



Though I don't ship SasuKar, I do get curious what a Uchiha/Uzumaki child would be like! NH, IMO, will become canon so I'm also curious to what a Uzumaki/Hyuga child will be like. I'm sure they'll super powerful! 

Though, on your *#2*, IF she has to choose between Naruto or Sasuke, it doesn't have to be that what decision she makes she will completely lose another guy, unless she has romantic feelings for BOTH guys and will feel torn about choosing either one. But as we know, Sakura still holds romantic feelings for Sauce, so if SS becomes canon, I don't believe she'll lose Naruto. Similarly, if Sasuke is redeemed and Team 7 is on good terms (because Kishi can make it happen), and later on NS happens, I don't think Sasuke is going to be so butthurt that he'll walk out on the two for the rest of their life. Later down the road, if the two guys hold romantic feelings for Sakura (just saying) and she has to choose, I think either man will be able to life with her decision if it was genuine as they're BFFs.


----------



## urca (Nov 28, 2012)

Kurama said:


> This thread greatly amuses me.



Kyuubi :33, haven't seen you in a while, kinda miss the good posts in the ANS, since I barely get time to check it out :33.


----------



## ueharakk (Nov 28, 2012)

As of the last chapter, NaruHina is pretty much confirmed.  

Sorry NaruSaku fans.  

Not sorry NaruSasu fans.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 28, 2012)

/puts his index finger to the wind.    Wwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiitttt for it........ 

Remember, not over til that definitive moment.    Though gotta admit, just funny that the tiniest little thing having to do with pairings is more interesting than the war that's been going on for 100-odd chapters.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Nov 28, 2012)

Awwh that was adorable.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 28, 2012)

It is quite amusing that something said by a character most seem to consider fodder is the thing that supposedly "seals the deal" with NH. If NH happens, its FC should honor Kiba as the pairings #1 supporter.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 28, 2012)

I love how Hinata is so confident nowpek compared to her earlier self


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Nov 28, 2012)

LOL HN now kiba speech will change naruto mind LOL he didn't even effect him like sai but whatever when kiba said something = canon (like last time when he said he will be the next hokage).


----------



## DonutKid (Nov 28, 2012)

8 pages already and 50 users viewing.


----------



## NW (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm indifferent to pairings. I don't give a shit who ends up with who, so I'll never be dissapointed.


----------



## Annabella (Nov 28, 2012)

^Same, it seems Kiba and his inside joke really excited the pairing fans

Whatever, long as Naruto is happy. That's all I care about.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm sorry, but wasn't that "Hey!" meant for everyone, and not just Hinata?

But that line was too damn confusing and kinda out of nowhere.


----------



## Ernie (Nov 28, 2012)

I liked the Naruto-Hinata and then Kiba's reaction a lot!


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 28, 2012)

Why do all of you have wars because of pairings?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 28, 2012)

Legendary Uchiha said:


> Why do all of you have wars because of pairings?



An eternal question


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 28, 2012)

DonutKid said:


> 8 pages already and 50 users viewing.





Who are the diehard shippers and who is the regular poster?


----------



## Don-kun (Nov 28, 2012)

*Another point for NH.*



Fiona said:


> No you are not im talking about the ones just coming in and stating the obvious that it was a small moment.
> 
> I myself am walking away from this completely understanding that it was indeed a small moment but its just another time where Kishi goes out of his way to put a little NH snippet in.
> 
> ...



Lol, NS has way more panel time than NH.


But apart form that comment your post is accurate, kishi as went out his way two times in a row with out feeding any other pairing, in other words NH is gating a lot more focus than his rival pairing. 

Lets see how all this ends am not ready to acknowledge NH yet I need to see and long interaction between Sakura and Naruto to see how things stand between them. 

So far for pairing moments NS 00 NH 02.
Naruto and Hinata conversation and Kiba teasing Naruto.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 28, 2012)

I guess the pairing fans of this series are desperate for anything 

Not that i blame you considering Kishi's track record, but still very sad


----------



## kuruizaki (Nov 28, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> I'm sorry, but wasn't that "Hey!" meant for everyone, and not just Hinata?



It was his reply to her question. 
Hinata: *Naruto-kun are you ok?*
Ino: [something about clan technique and entry]
Hiashi(?) [to Ino/Hinata]: [good job, etc.] 
Naruto: *Hey...! *

it was also what prompted kiba to tell him not to act tough just because hinata was there.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 28, 2012)

Ill wait til the manga ends to say anything, although for the record I do prefer Naruto Hinata, just like others said, Kishi really hasnt given us anything. Granted he has given us enough for both of the main pairing that people can then go back and say, IC what he did there, but hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Nov 28, 2012)

kuruizaki said:


> It was his reply to her question.
> Hinata: *Naruto-kun are you ok?*
> Ino: [something about clan technique and entry]
> Hiashi(?) [to Ino/Hinata]: [good job, etc.]
> ...


Ooh, I thought that was Shikamaru, I guess I didn't look correctly.


----------



## Selva (Nov 28, 2012)

Been a long time since we had a pairing thread in the Telegrams


----------



## Deshi Basara (Nov 28, 2012)

*SOON, SOON, SOON, SOON!!!

NaruHina always and foreva!!BELEIVE IT!*


----------



## Hello Panda (Nov 28, 2012)

Rosi said:


> I love how Hinata is so confident nowpek compared to her earlier self



indeed, its good to know she had outgrown her shyness. its also a plus that she helped Ino to perform her jutsu. Makes me want to see more of the rookies! They are making me proud 



AnaBallerina said:


> ^Same, it seems Kiba and his inside joke really excited the pairing fans
> 
> Whatever, long as Naruto is happy. That's all I care about.



Well, what do you expect? resources are scarce for us pairing fans lol. 



Don-kun said:


> Lol, NS has way more panel time than NH.
> 
> 
> But apart form that comment your post is accurate, kishi as went out his way two times in a row with out feeding any other pairing, in other words NH is gating a lot more focus than his rival pairing.
> ...



Let's see for the 3rd round lol. 
NH sure is rolling good nowadays with the current arc but i'm not yet sold to it too. 

at first i was like "Naruto, that is not exactly the reply you give when someone is asking if you are okay, bad hearing? or her voice isn't loud enough?" but then again, its not like Kishi will give the bone at this moment.


----------



## Skeith (Nov 28, 2012)

Paring war later.

Bijuu war right now. 







.....NaruHina forever.


----------



## Rashman (Nov 28, 2012)

Good.......  Everything is going exactly as i have forseen it...


----------



## Lezu (Nov 28, 2012)

Loved this NH part  pek


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 28, 2012)

As expected a pairing thread is the most popular one here despite all that is happening around...even though there was hardly any shipping revelation that would bring the pairing closer to any resolve.

NF is so full of closet shippers. All this attraction to power levels is just a lie

Even if RS himself appeared accompanied by Sharinnegan Sasuke hardly anyone would give a damn if Naruto blushed while Hinata was hugging him. And lets not even get into what would happen if Naruto suddenly had a "what is this feeling moment" when looking at Hinata....


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm too used to Kishimoto never resolving anything to believe this confirms crap tbh.

Besides, it's just Kiba's opinion.

Now let's look at how Ino was all over Hinata.


----------



## Darkhope (Nov 28, 2012)

Naruto was actually teased because of _Hinata_?  Oh my.


----------



## King of Troll (Nov 28, 2012)

Naruto to Juubi + Obito + Madara: " If you ever touch Hinata - even a single piece of her hair - rest assured that all of you are going to end up like Pain."


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 28, 2012)

already huh? 

you pairing fans you...


----------



## mayumi (Nov 28, 2012)

Boy, it is not like naruto was trying to act cool infront of hinata or some shit. he was doing it before she even arrived. kiba can stfu.

next chapter, obito sees rin in sakura and cries buckets about how naruto is going to fail to win her heart to which sakura replies oh no he isn't.

yup kishi is a troll


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 28, 2012)

Naruto completely ignored Kiba comment though.


----------



## auem (Nov 28, 2012)

Naru-Hina cannon....


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Nov 28, 2012)

^Mind yourself that this is a discussion thread, and not the second NaruHina FC.


----------



## Kusa (Nov 28, 2012)

When I saw the chapter I knew there would be Naruhina thread 

I don't care about pairings anymore (just dislike one).As long as Sasuke doesn't suddenlly love one of the girls,I don't give a shit.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Nov 28, 2012)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Naruto completely ignored Kiba comment though.


Thank you.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 28, 2012)

Do I have to say _that_ word?


----------



## Rios (Nov 28, 2012)

NaruHina > NaruSaku


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 28, 2012)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Naruto completely ignored Kiba comment though.



hell he  completely ignored  hinata


----------



## Nuzents (Nov 28, 2012)

I can see Hinata and Naruto happening too, however I think it is a bad idea.  

Hear me out, Naruto has never shown a strong attraction for her and it would be like he is settling for her because he knows she likes him.  It is basically saying, if you can't get the girl you like, get a girl that likes you and fake happiness.  I rather if some random girl came up to Naruto one day and he marries her.


----------



## Rios (Nov 28, 2012)

Nuzents said:


> I can see Hinata and Naruto happening too, however I think it is a bad idea.
> 
> Hear me out, Naruto has never shown a strong attraction for her and it would be like he is settling for her because he knows she likes him.  It is basically saying, if you can't get the girl you like, get a girl that likes you and fake happiness.  I rather if some random girl came up to Naruto one day and he marries her.



Hinata has better boobs.


----------



## Brox (Nov 28, 2012)

Nuzents said:


> I can see Hinata and Naruto happening too, however I think it is a bad idea.
> 
> Hear me out, Naruto has never shown a strong attraction for her and it would be like he is settling for her because he knows she likes him.  It is basically saying, if you can't get the girl you like, *get a girl that likes you *and fake happiness.  I rather if some random girl came up to Naruto one day and he marries her.



the bolded comes closest to reality, though.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Nov 28, 2012)

NaruHina is pretty much confirmed.

Sorry for NaruSasu fans


----------



## Nuzents (Nov 28, 2012)

Rios said:


> Hinata has better boobs.



I'm a leg man



Brox said:


> the bolded comes closest to reality, though.



Call me crazy, but I want the girl to like me and me to like the girl.  A one sided relationship is dumb


----------



## Danzio (Nov 28, 2012)

Kushina said Naruto should find someone like her.... which is definitly not Hinata. 

With that said:


----------



## Brox (Nov 28, 2012)

Nuzents said:


> I'm a leg man
> 
> 
> 
> Call me crazy, but I want the girl to like me and me to like the girl.  A one sided relationship is dumb



How idealistic.
You should be happy about what you get.


----------



## Emo_Princess (Nov 28, 2012)

How exactly has the chances of naruhina happening increased?  

From something kiba said?...naruto never said anything directly to hinata,All this hype for nothing.   

Also naruto gives no fucks about hinata's presence.


----------



## Nuzents (Nov 28, 2012)

Brox said:


> How idealistic.
> You should be happy about what you get.



haha, i like you, you make me laugh.  I bet in RL you are like, good enough with your girls...


----------



## T7 Bateman (Nov 28, 2012)

Hinata was worried about her baby.


----------



## Brox (Nov 28, 2012)

Nuzents said:


> haha, i like you, you make me laugh.  I bet in RL you are like, good enough with your girls...



Well, I?m actually the opposite of what I write here, since I?m only interested in people who don?t want me.


----------



## Kek (Nov 28, 2012)

This was cute.

Haters are cuter.



gabzilla said:


> I'm too used to Kishimoto never resolving anything to believe this confirms crap tbh.
> 
> Besides, it's just Kiba's opinion.
> 
> Now let's look at how Ino was all over Hinata.



Don't you mean how Hinata was all over Ino? Fairly certain she was copping a feel when they made their entrance.


----------



## kyubix2 (Nov 28, 2012)

A tong kiss of naruto and hina will end this like tobi wearing off the mask. 

Please , do it kishi.


----------



## Awes (Nov 28, 2012)

Still nothing from Naruto' side business as usual.


----------



## 8 (Nov 28, 2012)

kyubix2 said:


> A tong kiss of naruto and hina will end this like tobi wearing off the mask.
> 
> Please , do it kishi.


don't underestimate these guys. even then you would still get replies such as "just because they kissed doesn't mean they are in love".


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 28, 2012)

Awes said:


> *Still nothing from Naruto' side* business as usual.



Most arguments don't care about his side. He's either seen as a trophy that isn't allowed to have his own thoughts or is used as a vessel for someone else's desire(meaning the person debating projects their desires onto him and acts as though it's reality).


----------



## PopoTime (Nov 28, 2012)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Most arguments don't care about his side. He's either seen as a trophy that isn't allowed to have his own thoughts or is used as a vessel for someone else's desire(meaning the person debating projects their desires onto him and acts as though it's reality).



In fairness, in Kushina and Minato's relationship, Minato's side was never really expressed either


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 28, 2012)

Nuzents said:


> I can see Hinata and Naruto happening too, however I think it is a bad idea.
> 
> Hear me out, Naruto has never shown a strong attraction for her and it would be like he is settling for her because he knows she likes him.  It is basically saying, if you can't get the girl you like, get a girl that likes you and fake happiness.  I rather if some random girl came up to Naruto one day and he marries her.


I disagree. Your statement ignores how much Naruto respects Hinata. For Naruto to fall for her wouldn't be settling but that respect becoming something more. You assume that Naruto would get together with Hinata for her sake, if they get together it'll be because they both want to be together.

Remember Naruto was angry when Sakura pretended to have feelings for him so they could get together as a way of keeping him from going after Sasuke. Why would Naruto do the same with Hinata? He wouldn't lie to himself to make her happy, to assume NaruHina being canon would mean that is an insult to their friendship.

Also it makes you a hypocrite because Sakura has shown signs she still has feelings for Sasuke, so does that mean if Naruto and Sakura get together she'd be settling for him? Of course not, you believe that that their friendship can grow into something more which is exactly where we NaruHina fans believe Naruto's feelings for Hinata will come from.


----------



## Awes (Nov 28, 2012)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Most arguments don't care about his side. He's either seen as a trophy that isn't allowed to have his own thoughts or is used as a vessel for someone else's desire(meaning the person debating projects their desires onto him and acts as though it's reality).


that's sad, as I said business as usual we will have to wait to see if there's anything from Naruto for now it's just Hinata and a comment out of nowhere from Kiba.


PopoTime said:


> In fairness, in Kushina and Minato's relationship, Minato's side was never really expressed either


It's different tough it took one or two chapters at best and it was from Kushina's point of view.


----------



## kuruizaki (Nov 28, 2012)

*@Gaiash* rep!



Nuzents said:


> I can see Hinata and Naruto happening too, however I think it is a bad idea.
> 
> Hear me out, Naruto has never shown a strong attraction for her and it would be like he is settling for her because he knows she likes him.  It is basically saying, *if you can't get the girl you like*, get a girl that likes you *and fake happiness*.  I rather if some random girl came up to Naruto one day and he marries her.


no, it's called growing up, moving on and choosing to be happy for once. 
it's not fake happiness. the bogus kind is actually the one who continuously holds out and fails to accept the reality that it's not gonna work. 
*
@Awes*

1. there was something from naruto. wasn't he acting cool because hinata's there - as stated by kiba?  he _never denied_ it.

2. exactly.  if a canon love story unfolded from the woman's pov, isn't also _possible_ that NH happens from Hinata's side?


----------



## KevKev (Nov 28, 2012)

When the official pairing is confirmed...this forum 

90% of these posts are clearly trolling  don't start agruments


----------



## Matta Clatta (Nov 28, 2012)

Naruto has finally given up on Sakura I guess
good for him


----------



## Lelouch71 (Nov 28, 2012)

Here we go again. I bet in a few chapters there will be a NaruSaku moment and the NH will be trolled once again. You pairing fans still haven't learned Kishimoto's MO. But it should be amusing to see some more trolling.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 28, 2012)

Lelouch71 said:


> Here we go again. I bet in a few chapters there will be a NaruSaku moment and the NH will be trolled once again. You pairing fans still haven't learned Kishimoto's MO. But it should be amusing to see some more trolling.



a hardcore ns fan would argue there was an ns moment in this chapter


----------



## Schiffer (Nov 28, 2012)

Didnt he just say Hey......


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 28, 2012)

that's the joke, he didn't even say hi yet we get this thread again


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 28, 2012)

yfw Naruto ends up with his cousin Karin to repopulate the Uzumaki clan.

inb4 wincest


----------



## Lelouch71 (Nov 28, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> a hardcore ns fan would argue there was an ns moment in this chapter


Yeah none in this chapter but there will probably be a few in the next 1-10 chapters. Hell Sakura could probably be endanger and Naruto save her thus reminding Obito of Rin. Then bam we get this same topic except with NS fans. Kishi is way too transparent. I'm still surprise people are this gullible.


----------



## Toonz (Nov 28, 2012)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 34 (16 members and 18 guests)  
sabteal95, Nagiza, DeVision, Blazing CobaltX, Ame-Kun, Burning_Neoxor, Gaiash, Hitt, Khyle, ShinobiMuramasa, ShipTeaser, kenup, Suzume


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 28, 2012)

"don't you be a tough friend because hinata is here naruto"
"hey sakura i need you to help kakashi"

>nh moment

rofl


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 28, 2012)

Schiffer said:


> Didnt he just say Hey......


It's more the fact Kiba made a comment on how Naruto acts around Hinata. He acts tough around her, now taking into account what Naruto already knows about Hinata it means Naruto wants Hinata to continue thinking highly of him. And now he knows she loves him.

It's not a "NaruHina is inevitable, grab the champagne" moment but one that shows that it's not just NaruHina fans making an observation about Naruto's behaviour around Hinata, Kiba made it too.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 28, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> It's more the fact Kiba made a comment on how Naruto acts around Hinata. He acts tough around her,



he acts tough around every one 

Kiba was just teasing him.

Naruto's actions in this chapter are the same they were 2 chapters ago


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 28, 2012)

naruto acts tough around everyone and has done so ever since he appeared

where does the surprise part come in


----------



## PopoTime (Nov 28, 2012)

Im just preparing for the glorious damage control when NaruHina becomes canon.


----------



## Fourangers (Nov 28, 2012)

This thread = Naruto is sexy and everyone wants a piece of his ass. I get it, I want one too.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 28, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> "don't you be a tough friend because hinata is here naruto"
> "hey sakura i need you to help kakashi"
> 
> >nh moment
> ...


Because asking a medic to heal a wounded person equals medic x the asker = true?


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 28, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> he acts tough around every one
> 
> Kiba was just teasing him.
> 
> Naruto's actions in this chapter are the same they were 2 chapters ago


Kiba's comment implies he doesn't act quite so tough if he's around but Hinata isn't. Remember Naruto knows Hinata looks up to him, he's going to want to act in a way that shows he's earned that respect especially now he knows she loves him. Kiba was interrupting a sentence, we can't say for certain what that sentence would have been but I'm not going to waste time having a pointless debate on what Naruto was going to say.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 28, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Kiba's comment implies he doesn't act quite so tough if he's around but Hinata isn't.



no it dosen't kiba has had less interaction with naruto then hinata, how would he even know, the only thing it implies is that kiba wants his team mate to be happy and is trying to get naruto  to stop ignoring her


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 28, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> Because asking a medic to heal a wounded person equals medic x the asker = true?



makes more sense then naruto  still completely ignoring hinata= NH tbh


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 28, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> Because asking a medic to heal a wounded person equals medic x the asker = true?


once again an amazing example of people that read what they want to read

in case you didn't notice right away, i'm saying that he plainly ignored hinata and kiba's tease, and told his team mate to heal kakashi, so essentially i'm taking the piss out of anyone that seriously believes this is a naruhina moment

there is no implication anywhere that i saw this as a narusaku moment so would you kindly not put words in my mouth


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 28, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> no it dosen't kiba has had less interaction with naruto then hinata, how would he even know, the only thing it implies is that kiba wants his team mate to be happy and is trying to get naruto  to stop ignoring her


Wow, you're way off. First of all it's been made clear there are interactions we never see in the manga or that we see in flashbacks. Naruto has a clear friendship with the Konoha 11. Naruto will have passed his friends in Konoha and had conversations that have no plot importance before. He has shown a lot of respect for Hinata and only an idiot would claim he's been ignoring her. Last time we saw Naruto and Hinata talk he was complimenting her and preparing to fight alongside her, on that note their fight against the Zetsus happened but we didn't see it.


----------



## Awes (Nov 28, 2012)

There's many ways to read Kiba's comment maybe it's just a rival thing or he wants Naruto to anowledge Hinata or it's a hint to Naruto's feelings for Hinata even tough Naruto was acting the same before or after their arrival that's why his comment seems so out of the blue. Either way it's a plus for Naruhina but it sets nothing in stone, as always we will have to wait to get a proper answer.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 28, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Wow, you're way off. First of all it's been made clear there are interactions we never see in the manga or that we see in flashbacks.



unless we see it its hyperbole and conjectrue, Kiba has never been shown of being that close to naruto that he would know hat hes talking about. you can't just make shit up cause it makes you feel better


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Nov 28, 2012)

Kiba was teasing.

But the fact that he can tease Naruto with Hinata speaks to how they're relationship is viewed by the other characters. We haven't seen every interaction with every character. There are still things that happen off panel.

I think Kiba has noticed that Naruto tends to not want to falter around Hinata...and vice versa. So it is a little fuel to the fire.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 28, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> no it dosen't kiba has had less interaction with naruto then hinata, how would he even know, the only thing it implies is that kiba wants his team mate to be happy and is trying to get naruto  to stop ignoring her


That is taking speculation of Kiba's intent too far. Kiba likes to tease people and he isn't one for subtlety, so you can take the tease at face value as being just that, a tease. At most one could speculate that him saying that despite Naruto's mood not changing due to Hinata being there(he was already acting tough as per his norm) is somewhat indicative of Kiba being jealous of Naruto and joking about it is how he handles such emotions.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 28, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> unless we see it its hyperbole and conjectrue, Kiba has never been shown of being that close to naruto that he would know hat hes talking about. you can't just make shit up cause it makes you feel better


Except we *have* seen chapters that show that characters have conversations when the manga isn't following them. These are Naruto's friends who live in his village, they're going to talk to each other about thing other than the plot. I'm not making up how Naruto and Kiba interact, I'm saying that as friends (not even close friends, just as friends that live in the same village) they're bound to talk to each other.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 28, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Except we *have* seen chapters that show that characters have conversations when the manga isn't following them. These are Naruto's friends who live in his village, they're going to talk to each other about thing other than the plot. I'm not making up how Naruto and Kiba interact, I'm saying that as friends (not even close friends, just as friends that live in the same village) they're bound to talk to each other.



but unless we see it the nature of said interactions and conversations are unknown. from what we have seen Naruto doesn't interact with any of team 8 verry much even off pannel


----------



## Nagiza (Nov 28, 2012)

I just watched one of my friend's reviews on youtube, Sawyer, on this chapter. And he just came up with something that I think would be pretty funny. Since both Hinata and Sakura are there and after Tobi sees how Naruto is around both of them, if Tobi would be like: I see you can talk the talk, but let's see if you can walk the walk. I'm gonna kill the person you care about the most. Then it shows a panel of both Hinata and Sakura. Tobi says again: Which one of these girls do you care about the most, Naruto? Then Naruto would be like: Hah! Neither of them! The person I care about the most is being touched by a snake in all the wrong places.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 28, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> but unless we see it the nature of said interactions and conversations are unknown. from what we have seen Naruto doesn't interact with any of team 8 verry much even off pannel


I'm not pretending to know how they interact off-panel, I'm saying as friends they're at the most going to say hello and ask what's up. When I see a friend when I'm walking around town I'll go up to them and talk, even someone who I don't know that well and is for the most part someone I get along with that we share a mutual friend. Naruto is all about friendship, he's going to want to talk to his friends.

So again I'm not making assumptions on how they interact, just that they have done so. What I'm saying is that as a mutual friend Kiba notices how Naruto acts around Hinata and is teasing him about it. Does this mean NaruHina is going to become canon? Not really. Is this a sweet moment that shows NaruHina has a decent chance of being canon but nothing is set in stone. Yes.


----------



## Lovely (Nov 28, 2012)

Don't know where this idea that Naruto ignored Hinata is coming from. 

Hinata: "Are you OK, Naruto-kun?"

Naruto: "Hell yeah!"

~Then Kiba's comment. 

Its really not hard to follow.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 28, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Don't know where this idea that Naruto ignored Hinata is coming from.
> 
> Hinata: "Are you OK, Naruto-kun?"
> 
> ...



his hell yeah was in regards to reinforcements not hinata, or did you miss the  stuff inbetween


----------



## Petros (Nov 28, 2012)

Hinata and Ino show up
Kiba & co show up
Naruto is smug he got backup
Kiba talks about hinata out of the blue
Naruto doesn't even share a glance
More people show up
medic ninja shizune shows up
Lee shows up
Sai shows up
Sakura shows up
Naruto asks Suckura to heal kakashi.

take that as you may.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 28, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> his hell yeah was in regards to reinforcements not hinata, or did you miss the  stuff inbetween


The panel inbetween wasn't aimed at Naruto.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 28, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> So again I'm not making assumptions on how they interact, just that they have done so. What I'm saying is that as a mutual friend Kiba notices how Naruto acts around Hinata and is teasing him about it..


The problem is that we've seen Naruto's on-panel reaction to Hinata being around and it isn't really much different to how he interacts with several other people. Hes been acting cocky and tough since the beginning of the manga. So Kiba's comment really doesn't make much sense considering Naruto's mood didn't seem to change at all from what we could see especially as he didn't even look at Hinata, change his stance, specifically acknowledge Hinata or respond to Kiba's comment. I interpret it as Kiba basically saying "Yeah you're aware you have a fangirl now but don't let it get to your head.". He could also just be teasing Hinata by saying that to Naruto. Hinata does seem to have a weird look on her face in that panel. 

Not saying it can't be Kiba knowing something the reader does not but it most certainly isn't definitive given Kiba's nature as a character and what we actually see from Naruto that doesn't fit what Kiba said.


----------



## Nagiza (Nov 28, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Don't know where this idea that Naruto ignored Hinata is coming from.
> 
> Hinata: "Are you OK, Naruto-kun?"
> 
> ...



I must have seen a different translation then or something, cuz the one that I read, when Hinata said that, all he said was his "Hey!"


----------



## vanhellsing (Nov 28, 2012)

all my mothers of god all of them  and this is why shipping just sucks


----------



## AoshiKun (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't like pairings that much in Naruto but it's obvious that NaruHina is most likely the one to happen. Kishimoto is linking them more and more while moving to the end.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Nov 28, 2012)

>Naruto fans over analyzing absolutely everything about the latest chapter in order to make some statement on their pairing

>typical day on the forums


----------



## Don-kun (Nov 28, 2012)

Nagiza said:


> I must have seen a different translation then or something, cuz the one that I read, when Hinata said that, all he said was his "Hey!"



He said hell yeah. I might be biased but it look more like Naruto was saying that because of the reinforcement arrival, but I could be wrong.

This still doesn't change the fact that if I'm right he ignored.
Hinata nothing new here, Kiba was teasing but got ignored and he only ask Sakura to help Kakashi because she is a friend and a medic.
In the end this chapter gives another point to the NH camp.
Why NH? Because he went out of his way with Kiba's comments even when we all knows that Kiba comments does not apply to the Naruto behavior we already known.


----------



## AoshiKun (Nov 28, 2012)

Yami_no_Princess said:


> >Naruto fans over analyzing absolutely everything about the latest chapter in order to make some statement on their pairing
> 
> >typical day on the forums


Bitch as much as you want but Kishi wouldn't put Hinata's worry or even less Kiba's statement if wasn't necessary.

It's more like you're the one who isn't or doesn't want to seeing the things. I don't workship pairings but it's quite obvious that Kishi is trying to give some NaruHina.


----------



## kuruizaki (Nov 28, 2012)

*@Zen-aku*
first scenario:
Hiashi: Good job you two [Hinata / Ino]
Naruto: Hell yeah! [huh?! naruto's speaking to himself...]
Kiba: ...shouldn't act tough... blah blah blah

or 

second:
Hinata: Are you ok, Naruto kun?
[inserts Ino/Hiashi conversation]
Naruto: Hell yeah!
Kiba: ...*insert teasing here*...

in the first one, naruto's and kiba's line will be off. ^^;


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Nov 28, 2012)

What's obvious is that they're friends, everything else is conjecture


----------



## Sage (Nov 28, 2012)

Hinata: Naruto-kun are you okay?
<fodder conversation>
Naruto: Hell yeah...

why dont they just fuck already and get this over with?


----------



## Whirlpool (Nov 28, 2012)

NaruHina needs to happen to go hand in hand with Tobito.

Terrible x Turrible.


----------



## Tadashi (Nov 28, 2012)

Naruto didn't ignore Hinata.  His "Hey/Hell yea" was addressed to her.  He didn't respond to Kiba's comment, but he never denied it either.  Naruto has never been teased about Hinata before, so this is something to take note of that maybe Kishimoto is actually starting to build the Naruto ----> Hinata side of things.  Right now Hinata is very confident, and she has changed alot.  We will see where this goes.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Nov 28, 2012)

awesome x awesome 
I like it


----------



## Kurama (Nov 28, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> No it wasn't!
> 
> Ino and ko had talked to him after that, his hell yeah was him happy he was getting reinforcments



That was Hiashi, and he was complimenting Ino and Hinata on their combined Perfect Shintenshin, Ino's statement was exposition on how quickly it was broken. They weren't talking to Naruto. Naruto's response is to Hinata in that he's okay, because the reinforcements are there. Kiba then takes the opportunity to tease him about Hinata because of what he noticed in 559. That part is entirely unnecessary unless Kishi intended to hint towards N->H.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't think it means anything.

Not even sure if any pairings are going to happen.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 28, 2012)

Fun fact: It didn't add anything new to NH. 

It was still sweet though.


----------



## Kage (Nov 28, 2012)

weak.

sleepingforever.gif


----------



## Kurokocchi (Nov 28, 2012)

Lol it seems Kiba is an NH shipper! It's like he's voicing the thoughts of all NH fans reading the chapter.


----------



## Sarry (Nov 28, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Chapter 72
> Chapter 72
> 
> H: Naruto-kun, are you okay?
> ...



Wait...I thought that Hey was for the entire group, not just Hinata. 

Oh, damn you Kishi


----------



## AoshiKun (Nov 28, 2012)

Raiden said:


> I don't think it means anything.
> 
> Not even sure if any pairings are going to happen.


One thing is a interaction between Ino or TenTen with Naruto because we know they don't love him, another thing is Hinata (who loves Naruto).

There is a meaning for that but it doesn't means NaruHina will happen.
Kishimoto is throwing things here and there so in the end *if* - a big if - NaruHina happens fans won't bitch like: "they didn't even interact".

After that page things really seems serious about NaruHina, notice that Sakura's comment (another possible love) wasn't as deep as Hinata's. Sure Sakura want to be with Naruto but with everybody too so it's quite different.


Sarry said:


> Wait...I thought that Hey was for the entire group, not just Hinata.
> 
> Oh, damn you Kishi


Naruto answering Hinata's question and Kiba commenting about it makes more sense.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Nov 28, 2012)

AoshiKun said:


> Bitch as much as you want but Kishi wouldn't put Hinata's worry or even less Kiba's statement if wasn't necessary.
> 
> It's more like you're the one who isn't or doesn't want to seeing the things. I don't workship pairings but it's quite obvious that Kishi is trying to give some NaruHina.


No he's right. This is just typical Kishi teasing pairings. You would think people get the memo. I bet if Naruto saves Sakura from death and Obito thinks about Rin many people will say NS is canon. The fact is there is no most likely pairing. It's all wishful thinking. Kishi couldn't careless about this stuff. Hell he doesn't even know how to write it. All pairings are possible with Kishi. It's only going to be speculated until the end.


----------



## Nuzents (Nov 28, 2012)

can't wait for the chapter when Naruto bangs Ino and then everyone is like, he is just being a guy, he loves Hinata...


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 28, 2012)

Nuzents said:


> can't wait for the chapter when Naruto bangs *Sasuke* and then everyone is like, he is just being a guy, he loves Hinata...



fyp **


----------



## Kali95 (Nov 28, 2012)

Anyone with a brain capable of grasping subtext should have figured out what the pairings would be years ago...

Naruto/Hinata
 Temari/Shikamarum
 Chouji/Ino
 Sasuke/Sakura
Neji/TenTen

anyone who denies these either has poor reading comprehension, or are just in denial


----------



## Ernie (Nov 28, 2012)

Naruto will be a pairing with Hinata, it seems Naruto also truly loves Hinata (I already had that feeling after the Pain arc)... C'monnn


----------



## Don-kun (Nov 28, 2012)

Kali95 said:


> Anyone with a brain capable of grasping subtext should have figured out what the pairings would be years ago...
> 
> Naruto/Hinata
> Temari/Shikamarum
> ...



I more of anyone who thinks the parings are decided while the two side has not come yet to a mutual agreement and the pairing stuff are not yet completely resolved, is on a high dose of denial and is really desperate.

Plus Kishi said that he does not want any pairing for Shikamaru and he will at lease make one pairing canon not 5.


----------



## gershwin (Nov 28, 2012)

Kali95 said:


> Anyone with a brain capable of grasping subtext should have figured out what the pairings would be years ago...
> 
> Naruto/Hinata
> Temari/Shikamarum
> ...



Suigetsu/Karin should be in the list


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 28, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> once again an amazing example of people that read what they want to read
> 
> in case you didn't notice right away, i'm saying that he plainly ignored hinata and kiba's tease, and told his team mate to heal kakashi, so essentially i'm taking the piss out of anyone that seriously believes this is a naruhina moment
> 
> there is no implication anywhere that i saw this as a narusaku moment so would you kindly not put words in my mouth


Naruto was overwhelmed. First Hinata appeared, whom he cares for alot (romantically or not). He was happy, and he replied (i believe) to Hinata with "Hey!". And before that Hinata said "Naruto-kun are you okay?".

Then tons more people appeared including Sakura.
And Sakura being a healer was asked to heal Kakashi.

Now i don't see how Naruto ignored Hinata. Wasn't the "Hey!"  for Hinata? Considering Naruto had his back turned on Kiba and Shino as well?
nearly throw BM Naruto/Eight-Tails off their feet


And since these dialogues seems to be written by Kishimot, doesn't it have any signifance that Kiba aka "Kishimoto" says "Don't act tough just because Hinata is here"?

All i know is that Naruto didn't ignore Hinata, and the "Hey!" is in my opnion directed at everyone that appeared first, but more primarily at Hinata in that group. Hyuuga guy + Ino and Hinata appeared, and we know Hinata is more close to Naruto than the others. So though he's happy to see others, he seemed more for Hinata.

EDIT:
WTF? Who is Naruto saying "Hey!" to? Hinata and Ino (who were first seen on scene) are behind Naruto O.o

Or are they really behind Naruto or infront of him (as in the background is what he sees).


Well in any case, i admit i don't know who or what group he said "Hey!" to. I mean you can't say "Hey!" and not direct it at a person or group, and considering groups are coming one by one, he must directed it at one of them and not all.


I have only one thing to say:
Fuck you Kishimoto.

Not for NaruSaku happening. 

But because you make Hinata and Ino be two of first characters on scene to meet Naruto's group, and then later put them behind Naruto while he says "Hey!".

And then next time we see Naruto is him talking to Sakura.


Really annoying tbh. I don't care if NaruSaku happens or is hyped, just stop being so fucken vague dammit. I want to know who his "Hey" was directed to.


1) Sakura's group
2) Lee's group(?)
3) Hinata's group?


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 28, 2012)

Kali95 said:


> Anyone with a brain capable of grasping subtext should have figured out what the pairings would be years ago...
> 
> Naruto/Hinata
> Temari/Shikamarum
> ...


Look I ship the first three but I wouldn't say that they're certain.

I do think NaruHina has a good chance of being canon but I also think NaruSaku still has a good chance too. My personal stance is NaruHina has the better chance but that could just be because I'm a NaruHina fan.

As much as I like ChouIno it doesn't have enough to imply they'll become an item. There's enough for me to conclude they'd make an adorable couple but not to think "they'll be together in no time", certainly I'd love it if they did get together but I don't assume that it will happen.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 28, 2012)

"Don't act tough in front of Hinata!"

What a hater.

In before Kiba winds up in the dog house.

:WOW


----------



## Turrin (Nov 28, 2012)

I think something big is being made out of something incredibly small. If Naruto had blushed or even acknowledge the statement at all, maybe I'd agree with you OP. But Naruto didn't even seem to care.


----------



## Daxter (Nov 28, 2012)

ChouIno 4 canon.

Also, I'm so happy Kiba loves trouble. Dat Kiba and his crazy shenanigans.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 28, 2012)

Turrin said:


> I think something big is being made out of something incredibly small. If Naruto had blushed or even acknowledge the statement at all, maybe I'd agree with you OP. But Naruto didn't even seem to care.


Hinata and Ino were the last people to talk to Naruto. Naruto starts talking and Kiba interrupts. Now the "Hey" is hardy aimed at Hiashi (and if it was he'd have talked about Hinata), he's hardly going to say "Hey Madara and Obito, two of my friends are here" (and again that wouldn't be ignoring Hinata, he'd be pointing out she'd arrived), so the only people left for it to be aimed at are Hinata and Ino.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 28, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Look I ship the first three but I wouldn't say that they're certain.
> 
> I do think NaruHina has a good chance of being canon but I also think NaruSaku still has a good chance too. My personal stance is NaruHina has the better chance but that could just be because I'm a NaruHina fan.
> 
> As much as I like ChouIno it doesn't have enough to imply they'll become an item. There's enough for me to conclude they'd make an adorable couple but not to think "they'll be together in no time", certainly I'd love it if they did get together but I don't assume that it will happen.



NaruSaku - a relationship based on lies.
I mean where is the hints that Sakura is not interested in Sasuke? She broke someone's heart:
nearly throw BM Naruto/Eight-Tails off their feet
nearly throw BM Naruto/Eight-Tails off their feet

Now ask yourself, and go back to Sakura as genin:
nearly throw BM Naruto/Eight-Tails off their feet

And read manga and find more scenes of Sakura being sad over Sasuke, wanting Sasuke etc...


Then tell me the person Sakura wants to be with romantically is Naruto.


There are tons of manga material that goes against NaruSaku.
And only proof used to work against NaruHinata is "Naruto ignored Hinata", but there are scenes shown where Naruto cares deeply for Hinata if not romantically - definetly as a friend.
And Hinata cares deeply for Naruto as well.

That's called a FOUNDATION. Mutual respect and love for eachother (love =friendly). Not to say that Naruto and Sakura doesn't have that, they do, but to begin with they didn't. And in beginning Hinata did respect Naruto. Plus the *MOST important* fact that Sakura interest is Sasuke. Where as Hinata seems to love Naruto, and Naruto's feelings for Hinata beyond friendship is unknown.




All i know if NaruSaku happens i will go "This manga is bullshit".
Look back at Saving Sasuke Arc.
What promise did Naruto give to Sakura?
And didn't he put up his thumb?

A LIFE TIME PROMISE.


NaruSaku happening doesn't make me say "This manga is bullshit" because i want NaruHina to happen, it's fact that ever since beginning of Naruto Sakura's goal has been Sasuke, and throughout manga she has often acted because of Sasuke. 


So when NaruSaku happens i am like "WTF was the point of all the SasukexSakura scenes you shit of a writer?".



EDIT MORE ANNOYED WHITEWOLF (At Kishi):
During Chunnin Sakura was pretty worried over Sasuke and cared for his wellbeing. Sasuke found her a bit annoying but he didn't tell her in a very cold way to fuck off.

And during same Chunin exam Sasuke broke a guy's arm because of Sakura being hurt. "Who did that to you Sakura?".

And Sasuke leaving Village scene with Sasuke thanking Sakura for everything she has done for him.



EDIT 2:
If this translation is correct:
nearly throw BM Naruto/Eight-Tails off their feet

Sakura "I would kill for you!".


----------



## Daxter (Nov 28, 2012)

So wait, people are arguing because he said 'Hey' at Hinata now? 

As in, the three letter word in which one uses to address and/or greet another human being, any other human being, especially when used as an informal response to a previous greeting? I must not understand the second meaning of that word... but I'm guessing if Nardo didn't say 'hey' to Hinata after she went through the trouble of greeting him and asking if he was all right, that would equal utter rejection, but since he _did_ in fact, greet her in return, well then... we all know what's going to happen in 612.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 28, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Hinata and Ino were the last people to talk to Naruto. Naruto starts talking and Kiba interrupts. Now the "Hey" is hardy aimed at Hiashi (and if it was he'd have talked about Hinata), he's hardly going to say "Hey Madara and Obito, two of my friends are here" (and again that wouldn't be ignoring Hinata, he'd be pointing out she'd arrived), so the only people left for it to be aimed at are Hinata and Ino.


So he said hey to his friend, what does that tell us. Absolutely nothing.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 28, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> NaruSaku - a relationship based on lies.
> I mean where is the hints that Sakura is not interested in Sasuke? She broke someone's heart:
> Nope, I only see one tail.
> Nope, I only see one tail.
> ...


I'm a NaruHina fan. If I were to argue for NaruSaku I'd do a terrible job. My point is the real deciding point of NaruHina or NaruSaku is which one Kishimoto wants to write as canon. I even said I personally think NaruHina has the better chance, I just think NaruSaku still has a good chance.



WhiteWolf said:


> And only proof used to work against NaruHinata is "Naruto ignored Hinata", but there are scenes shown where Naruto cares deeply for Hinata if not romantically - definetly as a friend.
> And Hinata cares deeply for Naruto as well.


Why are you saying this to a *NaruHina fan* who *in this very thread* was arguing against people who claim Naruto was ignoring her?  Have you seen my signature? The one with Naruto and Hinata's daughter as the center of several couples including, *gasp* NaruHina. Know what else my signature has? A link to a NaruHina fanfiction I wrote.



Turrin said:


> So he said hey to his friend, what does that tell us. Absolutely nothing.


It tells us your "he doesn't seem to care" statement is wrong. He was directing a comment towards either her or both her and Ino. Nowhere in my post was I saying it meant anything else.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 28, 2012)

You said NaruSaku has a good chance which is not true.
If friendship alone is enough for "good chance" then LeexSaku has a good chance too.


----------



## Kage (Nov 28, 2012)

Poor Gaiash.

think outside of the hivemind and they try to sting you.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 28, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> It tells us your "he doesn't seem to care" statement is wrong. He was directing a comment towards either her or both her and Ino. Nowhere in my post was I saying it meant anything else.


He doesn't seem to care about Kiba's comment, is what I was talking about.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 28, 2012)

All i am saying...i didn't endure all the SasukexSakura moments then later have Kishi lay a bomb on me "Bitch it's not happening!!!".


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 28, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> You said NaruSaku has a good chance which is not true.
> If friendship alone is enough for "good chance" then LeexSaku has a good chance too.


If you want to argue about if NaruSaku has a good chance or not do so with a NaruSaku fan.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 28, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> If you want to argue about if NaruSaku has a good chance or not do so with a NaruSaku fan.


I am discussing it. I am not arguing with you.

I am just saying "Hey this is what i present to you because you said NaruSaku has a good chance", and i present it to you in a calm tone.

But if your going to go "If you want to argue about NaruSaku do it with a NaruSaku fan" then my tone will become violent.

But hey if that's how you feel (calm tone now), next time i suggest not saying "NaruSaku has good chance" because people like me will intiate you into a discussion.
Forums - tons of discussions...


----------



## JPongo (Nov 28, 2012)

NaruHina is a foregone conclusion.

Other notable pairs include; Oro/Itachi, Sakura/Akamaru, etc.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 28, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> I am discussing it. I am not arguing with you.
> 
> I am just saying "Hey this is what i present to you because you said NaruSaku has a good chance", and i present it to you in a calm tone.
> 
> ...


You posted a huge list and all I did was say I thought it has a good chance. In the post I was stating how I don't find any pairing inevitable, if Naruto and Hinata don't get together then the next most likely match for him would be Sakura, that's all I meant by a good chance.


----------



## kuruizaki (Nov 28, 2012)

*@WhiteWolf* well technically, NS has a chance as long as the pairings aren't concluded yet.  plus you and *@Gaiash* are really on the same page regarding NH/this chap, imo. xD


----------



## Lovely (Nov 28, 2012)

Kishi is starting to move more into Naruto > Hinata, which I'm glad about. It shows he likely isn't playing around with this.


----------



## santanico (Nov 28, 2012)

Nothing is concrete, this chapter doesn't prove "omgtruelove!" but it was nice none the less


----------



## AoshiKun (Nov 28, 2012)

Lelouch71 said:


> No he's right. This is just typical Kishi teasing pairings. You would think people get the memo. I bet if Naruto saves Sakura from death and Obito thinks about Rin many people will say NS is canon. The fact is there is no most likely pairing. It's all wishful thinking. Kishi couldn't careless about this stuff. Hell he doesn't even know how to write it. All pairings are possible with Kishi. It's only going to be speculated until the end.


Don't fool yourself because Kishimoto is already moving to a conclusion.
What was NaruHina chance before Hinata saving Naruto against Pain? Very low.

However as the manga moves to the end  more and more NaruHina is taking place. Hinata is becoming a confident women and Naruto is acknowledging her. It's very different from the sceneraio we had before Pain arc.

What about Sakura? She stills think in Sasuke's dick. Her confession to Naruto was a lie, she still believes in Sasuke and even in this War arc she says she loves someone else and guess who... 

NaruSaku isn't getting development and Sakura is still linked to Sasuke even after 600 chapters while on the other end NaruHina is getting more and more space.

*
If pairings will happen I'm sure most of us already got which ones will be because Kishimoto most likely made his mind sometime ago - based in his hints.*

The chance of NaruSaku happens now? Close to none.
At this point SasuSaku is even more believable because we know Sasuke will return at some point and Sakura still wants his juice.


----------



## Sage (Nov 28, 2012)

This Thread:

OMG! they are talking to each other!


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 28, 2012)

How the hell do these threads take off like this


----------



## Don-kun (Nov 28, 2012)

I being reading some pro NH  and anti NH post.

Like I said the point goes to NH but in no way it the nailing blow for his opposition or narsak the new name I notice it as gotten.

Something I got from a friend.

> Sai knows nothing

> Yamato knows nothing

> Kiba can sense true love.

This is what I feel by reading some post here, while some pro are very optimistic, they are also very open minded about the pairing resolution.

The pairing will only be canon when the two sides acknowledge their feelings and desire to start a relationship with the other side, this will also happen after all lose wires are resolve, between Saku>>>Sasu, Naru>>>Saku and Hina>>>Naru.

About the Kiba comment, well Yamato spend 4/5 full panels studying Sakura behavior and then he add his thought.
Special note *it was on Panel plus it wasn't ignored by Sakura it was cut off by Naruto.*
So for 297 by miles is the strongest hint of possible feelings being reciprocated.
While this is being overlook because Sakura still loves Sasuke something understandable in some ways, the same can be said about Hinata since she is in the same situation.

I  don't believe Kishi will develop any pairing of panel and he will not make NH cannon before Team 7 love triangle is resolve with all parties involve.

So this could be Kishi ways of Hinting NH for the future of is just another way for him to keep giving pairing fans something to chew to keep them reading his story, something I will not look past him after what he recently did.



*Spoiler*: __ 



I wish I could ignore pairing thread and just wait to see if my OTP becomes canon.


----------



## General Mael Radec (Nov 28, 2012)

Hinata: Naruto are you ok?
Naruto Yeah

Thats how my parents fell in love right there. This surly is a milestone for naruhina.


----------



## LilMissAnko (Nov 28, 2012)

It's Kishimoto laying the ground work. 

Either pairing is still possible... sure. 
There have been series long hints to support both couples... sure.  

But, fans already complain if NaruHina happened it would be out of nowhere. So... I think Kishi is laying the ground work so when it does go down, people aren't like OMFG what horrible writing! That came out of nowhere. 

It's been brewing since the start IMO and in writing class I was always taught bad writing is including information or plot hints that have no baring on the story.  

We're in the midst of a war but the author gives a wink to a particular pairing. Not looking good for NaruSaku fans. 

HOWEVER, he could be setting everyone up for a nice fat shocker. 

But
*Spoiler*: __ 



 fuck that noise!  NaruHina? Hip Hip hor-fucking-ray!


----------



## Perverted King (Nov 28, 2012)

NaruHina is the way to go. Sakura will probably run away with Sasuke lol


----------



## Psychic (Nov 28, 2012)

How can some of you say he's laying the groundworks? Kishimoto likes to troll, in fact it's better to go with your first instinct. As much as I rather ship Naruhina, it's quite obvious from the start that the main character will go for a girl of his own choosing. Hinata is just a fangirl who already confessed her love, if Naruto wanted to be with her, he would of let her know it by now, don't you think?


----------



## Norngpinky (Nov 28, 2012)

Psychic said:


> How can some of you say he's laying the groundworks? Kishimoto likes to troll, in fact it's better to go with your first instinct. As much as I rather ship Naruhina, it's quite obvious from the start that the main character will go for a girl of his own choosing. Hinata is just a fangirl who already confessed her love, if Naruto wanted to be with her, he would of let her know it by now, don't you think?



If Naruto did, then NH/NS would have be done for. No suspense, not magic of the waiting (lol), and lots of fans will be angry with disappointment while others dance with joy. I feel like Kishi's just purposely dragging this out until sometime near the end. 

Besides, Naruto still has to think about his feelings for Sakura to be able to move on. Right now he's too focused on the winning the war and also he'll have Sasuke to deal with, so it might not be anytime soon...If anything, we'll probably just get little pairing hints here and there


----------



## ch1p (Nov 28, 2012)

Psychic said:


> if Naruto wanted to be with her, he would of let her know it by now, don't you think?



Why isn't NH happening already? It's part of the hero's journey shtick.


----------



## LilMissAnko (Nov 28, 2012)

Psychic said:


> How can some of you say he's laying the groundworks? Kishimoto likes to troll, in fact it's better to go with your first instinct. As much as I rather ship Naruhina, it's quite obvious from the start that the main character will go for a girl of his own choosing. Hinata is just a fangirl who already confessed her love, if Naruto wanted to be with her, he would of let her know it by now, don't you think?



I said he was laying the groundwork... and I also said he could be setting us up for a shocker.   Trolling is a two way street. It can go either way.

As for the rest, we all know in addition to being a Troll, Kishi is the King of off paneling that we view later on through flashbacks. It is and will always be anyones game until the sex tape is leaked.

And as has already been stated in this thread, no matter what pairing happens(or doesn't happen) people will refute it to the grave


----------



## Summers (Nov 28, 2012)

I am all for Naruhina, but nothing happened.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Nov 28, 2012)

I think the Hell Yeah is Naruto's response ti Hiashi complementing Ino.. 

_*Hiashi to Ino:* but still you did a great job!
*Naruto*: Hell yeah!_


----------



## Turrin (Nov 28, 2012)

Personally I don't think anything changed between the pairings this chapter, but i'm going to dissect it anyway:

Naruto in the Manga Stream Translation just says, "Hell Yeah!" In response to the Alliance showing up. There was no "hey" or direct acknowledgement of Kiba's statement. 

Pretty much this is par for the course when it comes to NxH. Hinata helps to save Naruto's ass and she gets for the most part ignored. 

Also the fact that Naruto once again says Sakura _"Chan"_ in this chapter continues to confirm that Naruto is most likely still in love with Sakura. Why? Well because when the honorific Chan is used by a guy referring to a teenage girl it usually, _"expresses that the speaker finds a person endearing"_

"Endearing" in this case referring to the obvious romantic feels Naruto has had for Sakura since Part I. In-fact the honorifics are used to mark the love triangle pretty much. Sakura uses "kun" (the male version of chan) for Sasuke, Hinata uses "kun" for Naruto, & Naruto uses "chan" for Sakura. This is also how one could tell Sakura's confession to Naruto was fake and probably how Naruto knew, because she continued to use "kun" to refer to Sasuke, nor did she referrer to Naruto with "kun". 

The final pairing will be decided the moment someone drops their honorifics. If Naruto stops using "chan" for Sakura than it will most likely be NxH. If Sakura stops using "kun" for Sasuke than it will most likely be NxSakura.

Edit: Also important to note that even after Hinata's confession and all this shit, Naruto still doesn't use "chan" to refer to her. So it's unlikely he has developed any romantic feelings towards her, yet.


----------



## insane111 (Nov 29, 2012)

I thought Kishi quite clearly crushed any chance of Naruto/Sakura in the Kage arc, and then made it even more clear during Sakura's conversation with that fodder ninja. I don't know how anyone can still have hope for that


----------



## Lelouch71 (Nov 29, 2012)

AoshiKun said:


> Don't fool yourself because Kishimoto is already moving to a conclusion.
> What was NaruHina chance before Hinata saving Naruto against Pain? Very low.
> 
> However as the manga moves to the end  more and more NaruHina is taking place. Hinata is becoming a confident women and Naruto is acknowledging her. It's very different from the sceneraio we had before Pain arc.
> ...


Fooling myself? I personally think NH, SS, and NS are all shitty pairings. I can't decide which one sucks more. Unlike some of the people in the thread, I'm not drinking any of Kishimoto's kool aid. I've been seeing this same song and dance for 6 years. Yet some people are still falling for it. Some of the people ITT are reading way too much into something that is of no real importance. Today is just Kishi throwing the NH fandom a bone before he trolls them again. I'm willing bet we will see a NS, SS, and most definitely a NaruSasu moment next. This is how Kishi operates. There will not be a clear pairing until the end if even that. 

The fact is NH are going to see what they want to see. NS, SS, and other pairings fandom will see what they want to see. I personally find these things amusing just for the usual Kishi trolling.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 29, 2012)

Turrin said:


> Personally I don't think anything changed between the pairings this chapter, but i'm going to dissect it anyway:
> 
> Naruto in the Manga Stream Translation just says, "Hell Yeah!" In response to the Alliance showing up. There was no "hey" or direct acknowledgement of Kiba's statement.
> 
> ...


You're making a broad assumption about the use of honorifics. For one thing chan and kun are frequently used by characters they have a fondness for using them. Likewise I've seen anime where a character with feelings for another uses san to refer to them. You can't use them to argue either side of a pairing debate as they irrelevant.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 29, 2012)

insane111 said:


> I thought Kishi quite clearly crushed any chance of Naruto/Sakura in the Kage arc, and then made it even more clear during Sakura's conversation with that fodder ninja. I don't know how anyone can still have hope for that


Naruto stills has hope for it and things tend go the main characters way, so I wouldn't rule it out if I were you.



Gaiash said:


> You're making a broad assumption about the use of honorifics. For one thing chan and kun are frequently used by characters they have a fondness for using them. Likewise I've seen anime where a character with feelings for another uses san to refer to them.


If it was merely a fondness for using honorofics than Naruto would use "chan" with Hinata as well. Sakura would use "kun" for Naruto. You really think it's mere coincidence that the only boy Sakura refers to with "kun" is Sasuke the guy she's been in love so far in the manga. Do you really think it's mere coincidence the only girl Naruto refers to with "chan" is Sakura, the girl he's been in love with so far in the manga.



> You can't use them to argue either side of a pairing debate



Your basically saying you can't use honorifics, because they don't work this way for some characters. The problem is in this manga it is strongly implied they are used this way in the case of Sakura & Naruto's characters.



> as they irrelevant.


Something that is a major part of Japanese language and culture is hardly irrelevant. You can discuss the meaning of them, but to call them outright irrelevant is just false. 

Also I kind of find it funny that I make a post stating that nothing has changed in these relationships and actually present a good argument based on how the actual Japanese language is utilized, but you instantly dismiss it having merit. While on the other hand a one line joke from Kiba, that Naruto didn't even acknowledge, is interpreted as a great step forward for NxH.


----------



## Kurama (Nov 29, 2012)

Turrin said:


> Naruto stills has hope for it and things tend go the main characters way, so I wouldn't rule it out if I were you.



Yknow, you're one of the last people I'd expect to be using such a tired argument.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 29, 2012)

Kurama said:


> Yknow, you're one of the last people I'd expect to be using such a tired argument.


In a debate one is prone to use the best arguments towards their case, regardless of how much that same argument may have been used in the past. Using the norm of how relationships with main characters are usually handled to support the chances of a pairing happening is a valid argument. Using it to say that it means it _must_ happen is not and is just plain wrong as there are works that go against the norm.

To me, a tired argument is one that has little basis but is continually used, of which both NS and NH fanbases have their fair share of. The argument Turrin used however is not one of them.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 29, 2012)

Kurama said:


> Yknow, you're one of the last people I'd expect to be using such a tired argument.


What's tired about it? In i'd say roughly 90% of Anime/Manga the main character ends up with the girl he's in love with. Granted the MC romantic feeling can change, but it doesn't seem like they have yet. So this is still a very valid argument, that should be mentioned to anyone that says NxS has no chance of happening or is dead.

Basically it won't be dead until Naruto shows he's fallen out of love with  to use his words Sakura-_Chan_.


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Nov 29, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> In a debate one is prone to use the best arguments towards their case, regardless of how much that same argument may have been used in the past. Using the norm of how relationships with main characters are usually handled to support the chances of a pairing happening is a valid argument. Using it to say that it means it _must_ happen is not and is just plain wrong as there are works that go against the norm.
> 
> To me, a tired argument is one that has little basis but is continually used, of which both NS and NH fanbases have their fair share of. The argument Turrin used however is not one of them.



and then you have arguments like mine which are invincible


----------



## JPongo (Nov 29, 2012)

Naruto already knows that Sakura's heart is with Sasuke and he's trying to make that happen for her.

Even fang-over-fang boy gets it as well.

Naruto tells Hinata or whoever "Hell yeah" but...
tells Sakura "Biatch, get yo azz over to Kakashi and heal the damn guy, you hear?!"

NaruHina is it.


----------



## kuruizaki (Nov 29, 2012)

Turrin said:


> Naruto stills has hope for it and things tend go the main characters way, so I wouldn't rule it out if I were you.
> 
> If it was merely a *fondness for using honorofics* than Naruto would use "chan" with Hinata as well. Sakura would use "kun" for Naruto. You really think it's mere coincidence that the only boy Sakura refers to with "kun" is Sasuke the guy she's been in love so far in the manga. Do you really think it's mere coincidence the only girl Naruto refers to with "chan" is Sakura, the girl he's been in love with so far in the manga.
> 
> ...



use of -kun, -chan depends... sakura will always have a -chan because she's very close to naruto.  but so is the godaime, he used 'tsunade no baa*chan*' instead of 'obaasan' but it's no way indicative of lingering hots for his future predecessor. or is it?  

[in fillers?] naruto also calls his wallet gama-chan... does that mean he has fetish for froggy coin purses too? 

sometimes, -chan is the cutesy way of calling people. not necessarily endearing. often lil girls are called -chan. some women prefer themselves addressed with '-chan' too o.o! 

in you wanna go by 'relevant' culture, it's more of the opposite. people use honorifics a lot, except to the persons they're really really really close to, e.g. spouse and bffs. it's _disrespectful_ to do so otherwise...

point is, -chan for sakura will be there because of their shared bond. but is no way a strong indicator that he has *affections* for her.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 29, 2012)

kuruizaki said:


> use of -kun, -chan depends... sakura will always have a -chan because she's very close to naruto.  but so is the godaime, he used 'tsunade no baa*chan*' instead of 'obaasan' but it's no way indicative of lingering hots for his future predecessor. or is it?


"baachan" is a separate honorific from just "chan", so it doesn't apply to what i'm saying. If the "chan" was simply closeness on Naruto's part than he would us it on the other rookie girls, especially Hinata, but that's not the case. You really think it's mere coincidence that the only boy Sakura refers to with "kun" is Sasuke the guy she's been in love so far in the manga. Do you really think it's mere coincidence the only girl Naruto refers to with "chan" is Sakura, the girl he's been in love with so far in the manga.



> [in fillers?] naruto also calls his wallet gama-chan... does that mean he has fetish for froggy coin purses too?


I really don't care about fillers when talking about the usage of certain language in the actual cannon. Sorry to brush off your point, just don't think fillers belong in a discussion of the manga. 



> sometimes, -chan is the cutesy way of calling people. not necessarily endearing. often lil girls are called -chan. some women prefer themselves addressed with '-chan' too o.o!


Yes, but Sakura is not a little girl anymore. Also it's not like Sakura requests or forces others to call her "chan". So nether of these apply. 

As for the cute thing, well if a teenage boy is calling a teenage girl cute, the implication is clear. Especially when that is the only girl he interacts with that he calls cute.



> in you wanna go by 'relevant' culture, it's more of the opposite. people use honorifics a lot, except to the persons they're really really really close to, e.g. spouse and bffs. it's disrespectful to do so otherwise...


These characters are not spouses though, so what your saying doesn't apply. 



> point is, -chan for sakura will be there because of their shared bond. but is no way a strong indicator that he has affections for her.


Naruto used "chan" for Sakura before they were even part of the same squad & back when she didn't even give him the time of day. That pretty much destroys the shared bond premise right there.

But if that wasn't enough again I'll say why doesn't he use "chan" for Hinata? Have they not had shared bonds at this point? Heck Naruto considers all the rookies to be important bonds to him, so he should also use "chan" for Ino & Tenten. So why is that he only uses it for Sakura? 

The answer is very obvious.


----------



## insane111 (Nov 29, 2012)

Turrin said:


> *Naruto stills has hope for it* and things tend go the main characters way, so I wouldn't rule it out if I were you.



Says who? Assuming I'm not forgetting something, it hasn't even been implied ever since it was made crystal clear that Naruto knows her feelings won't change (130+ chapters ago). The fact that he came to that realization probably also means he has completely gotten passed it.

edit: And I think the even bigger implication is that the author continues to throw her feelings for Sasuke in our faces every single arc. It would be pretty random to flip-flop her now, especially since we all know Sasuke will be redeemed.


----------



## Selva (Nov 29, 2012)

Naruto still calls Sakura "chan" and Sakura still calls Sasuke "kun" and Hinata still calls Naruto "kun".

lol people arguing the use of honorifics.


----------



## Kurama (Nov 29, 2012)

Turrin said:


> What's tired about it? In i'd say roughly 90% of Anime/Manga the main character ends up with the girl he's in love with. Granted the MC romantic feeling can change, but it doesn't seem like they have yet. So this is still a very valid argument, that should be mentioned to anyone that says NxS has no chance of happening or is dead.
> 
> Basically it won't be dead until Naruto shows he's fallen out of love with  to use his words Sakura-_Chan_.



And in those 90% of anime/manga it is beyond blatantly obvious the hero and heroine will end up together and any alternatives presented are doomed from the start. In this series, 600 chapters in, you have the Heroine still in love with the Rival instead of the Hero, and the Hero being pushed towards the Oujo.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 29, 2012)

Turrin said:


> Naruto stills has hope for it and things tend go the main characters way, so I wouldn't rule it out if I were you.
> 
> Something that is a major part of Japanese language and culture is hardly irrelevant. You can discuss the meaning of them, but to call them outright irrelevant is just false.


I called them irrelevant to shipping.



Turrin said:


> Also I kind of find it funny that I make a post stating that nothing has changed in these relationships and actually present a good argument based on how the actual Japanese language is utilized, but you instantly dismiss it having merit. While on the other hand a one line joke from Kiba, that Naruto didn't even acknowledge, is interpreted as a great step forward for NxH.


I find it funny you assume I think Kiba's comment is a huge step forwards for NaruHina when I've already stated I don't. I find it a nice moment for NaruHina but hardly a huge step forwards.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 29, 2012)

No NaruSaku fan tried to reply to my huge wall of NaruSaku won't happen because SasuSaku is true.

Goes to show you NaruSaku fans are wanting a lie.


----------



## Herpules (Nov 29, 2012)

Didn't naruto call his dad chan too?


----------



## Lovely (Nov 29, 2012)

Arguing over the use of honorifics is pointless. The way Naruto (and pretty much everyone) addresses each other won't change in the near future. Him calling Sakura the usual "Sakura-chan" does not indicate anything special, as it is the way he's always addressed her. It would be weird if he stopped out of the blue, at any rate. 

Just take Kiba's comment for what it is - a tease about Naruto trying to impress Hinata, and move on.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Nov 29, 2012)

It's just Kishi has forgotten to establish Naruto and Hinata as an item.


----------



## Santeira (Nov 29, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> All because kiba made a comment, by that  logic NS was official back when yamato ran his mouth.



 TRUTH.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Nov 29, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> All because kiba made a comment, by that  logic NS was official back when yamato ran his mouth.


Quoting this for funalso because it's true.


----------



## UchihaSage (Nov 29, 2012)

Miss Sakura
Yes, Naruto?
Where is Miss Hinata?
She's rubbing her pussycat


----------



## HolyHands (Nov 29, 2012)

Turrin said:


> Naruto stills has hope for it and things tend go the main characters way, so I wouldn't rule it out if I were you.



Naruto has made it clear that he won't touch Sakura as long as she still loves Sasuke. The whole thing really hinges on whether Sasuke lives or not, which he most likely will.


----------



## Don-kun (Nov 29, 2012)

Something very funny I found in DA.



Funny but very accurate.

*I forgot, all credit goes to ~natsumi33*


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 29, 2012)

wow so many pages just for naruhina ? we know from the false declaration of love from sakura that naruto will not chose her its clearly that naruto will be with hinata


----------



## Kiss (Nov 29, 2012)

Sweet NH moment.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 29, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> No NaruSaku fan tried to reply to my huge wall of NaruSaku won't happen because SasuSaku is true.
> 
> Goes to show you NaruSaku fans are wanting a lie.


I find it odd that I simply say it has a good chance and you post a wall of text. NaruSaku fans start calling it inevitable and this is your post.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 29, 2012)

Don-kun said:


> Something very funny I found in DA.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny but very accurate.



Yes.



Calling dibs on being represented by the one on the top right corner. Although the one on the bottom right is also what I feel right now too...


----------



## Nyasi (Nov 29, 2012)

Naruto loves Sakura and I'm quite sure he will succeed in everything Jiraiya failed in (save Oro = Sasuke, get the girl he loves = Sakura, etc)... and Kishi just teases the fandom a little bit. But I think NaruHina is more realistic than SasuSaku, thats just plain bullshit.


----------



## Pirao (Nov 29, 2012)

Don-kun said:


> Something very funny I found in DA.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny but very accurate.



LMAO. Yes, Juubi's fury has nothing on shippers.


----------



## Ernie (Nov 29, 2012)

Haha this topic is epic. Already 13k views and almost 18 pages.

NH ftw


----------



## Psychic (Nov 29, 2012)

Don-kun said:


> Something very funny I found in DA.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny but very accurate.



Yes Kiba, this is all your fault. Kiba is the new Aoba, lol.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 29, 2012)

Kiba  .


----------



## Kusa (Nov 29, 2012)

Why do some people mention SS when this is a Naruhina thread ?Naruhina and Ss are not linked together.Get over it


----------



## Nyasi (Nov 29, 2012)

Villain said:


> Why do some people mention SS when this is a Naruhina thread ?Naruhina and Ss are not linked together.Get over it



Because they are in some ways?


----------



## Sci-Fi (Nov 29, 2012)

For a Naruto/Hinata thread based on a 1-2 panel brief moment, there sure is a lot of Sakura comments in it...lol. 

Only thing that surprised me was Hinata saying something to Naruto clearly with people around and not in shy whispers.

Both Hinata and Sakura basically had one spoken line in this chapter. Whats the big deal? It isnt like Hinata wanted an answer to her confession.


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 29, 2012)

Villain said:


> Why do some people mention SS when this is a Naruhina thread ?Naruhina and Ss are not linked together.Get over it



Because sideshipping


----------



## Kronin (Nov 29, 2012)

Don-kun said:


> Something very funny I found in DA.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny but very accurate.



 
Amazing! Also if an ironic way, describe exactly what happened this week (and sadly it's just the beginning like say the picture) XD

Anyway, in my opinion acts (and parallels) are worth more than words:


----------



## Turrin (Nov 29, 2012)

Kurama said:


> And in those 90% of anime/manga it is beyond blatantly obvious the hero and heroine will end up together and any alternatives presented are doomed from the start. In this series, 600 chapters in, you have the Heroine still in love with the Rival instead of the Hero, and the Hero being pushed towards the Oujo.


It's obvious in those other series due to the conventions I mentioned.



HolyHands said:


> Naruto has made it clear that he won't touch Sakura as long as she still loves Sasuke. The whole thing really hinges on whether Sasuke lives or not, which he most likely will.


It more hinges on whether or not Naruto's or Sakura's feelings change.


----------



## 8 (Nov 29, 2012)

now that the alliance has arrived, there's bound to be at least one sakura or hinata panel every chapter. i suppose we can have weekly naruhina/narusaku threads for the upcoming months. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Skeith (Nov 29, 2012)

One can only wonder if Kiba said "Trying to impress your girlfriend?"

NH would take it as cannon, NS would say he joking/talking about Sakura.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 29, 2012)

Don-kun said:


> Something very funny I found in DA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just change that last panel to have Kiba saying "Just as planned!". Hes simultaneously trolling by putting the fandoms at war again with a non-definitive hint and gaining the love of all the NH shippers who are heralding him as a prophet. 

Then at the end he trolls the NH shippers right back by getting with Hinata

**


----------



## Sage (Nov 29, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Just change that last panel to have Kiba saying "Just as planned!". Hes simultaneously trolling by putting the fandoms at war again with a non-definitive hint and gaining the love of all the NH shippers who are heralding him as a prophet
> 
> Then at the end he trolls the NH shippers right back by getting with Hinata



And Akamaru hooks up with Sakura... only fitting for the bitch of the series


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 29, 2012)

SolidusSnake said:


> And Akamaru hooks up with Sakura... only fitting for the bitch of the series


I like the way you think


----------



## Turrin (Nov 29, 2012)

I will say the best argument NxH supports could possible constructed based on this recent chapter is that it pretty much confirms HinaXKiba isn't happening, which leaves Hinata with no other love interests, but Naruto. But I always thought KibaXHina was a stab in the dark to begin with, so yeah.


----------



## Kusa (Nov 29, 2012)

Nyasi said:


> Because they are in some ways?



How are they ?


----------



## Psychic (Nov 29, 2012)

Turrin said:


> I will say the best argument NxH supports could possible constructed based on this recent chapter is that it pretty much confirms HinaXKiba isn't happening, which leaves Hinata with no other love interests, but Naruto. But I always thought KibaXHina was a stab in the dark to begin with, so yeah.



lol, HinaXNeji is more likely than HinaxKiba.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 29, 2012)

Turrin said:


> I will say the best argument NxH supports could possible constructed based on this recent chapter is that it pretty much confirms HinaXKiba isn't happening, which leaves Hinata with no other love interests, but Naruto.


That only really works if you believe that Kiba's intent was to try and get them together or that he wants them to get together. I wouldn't really agree with that.



> But I always thought KibaXHina was a stab in the dark to begin with, so yeah.


A stab in the dark would be more LeexHina or something to that extent. The next likely pairing for someone can't really be called a stab in the dark unless said someones most likely pairing is extremely likely to happen. That being said, as a KH shipper I never gave it much chance of being canon(nor did I ever really care that much if it did, fanfictions>>>whatever possible development a canon KH would receive in the manga).


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Nov 29, 2012)

Kronin said:


> Amazing! Also if an ironic way, describe exactly what happened this week (and sadly it's just the beginning like say the picture) XD
> 
> Anyway, in my opinion acts (and parallels) are worth more than words:



amazing how it's always the short posts that are the most convincing, whereas the massive wall of text posts are always trying to make up for quality with quantity. 

'If you can't explain it simply, you don't understand it well enough' - Albert Einstein


----------



## AoshiKun (Nov 29, 2012)

Turrin said:


> I will say the best argument NxH supports could possible constructed based on this recent chapter is that it pretty much confirms HinaXKiba isn't happening, which leaves Hinata with no other love interests, but Naruto. But I always thought KibaXHina was a stab in the dark to begin with, so yeah.


It's not about support a paring or anything, just try to read it impartially.
Hinata and Naruto are getting more interaction recently (I mean the last 200 chapters or so), Hinata is changing because of Naruto and we have Hinata wanting to hold Naruto's hand and stay at his side and bla bla bla.

As I said Kishimoto is developing their bond. Read Naruto again since chapter 1 and compare Naruto and Hinata current relation to back then.

Why would Kishimot spend panels and time with that if in the end Naruto takes Sakura? If he wants NaruSaku than it would have being better not develop Hinata like he did. 

Now talking about Sakura. She stills love Sasuke no matter how far he goes and hopes one day he return to her. Sasuke will hardly die so the outcome is obvious.

Again, why would Kishimoto spend time to Hinata and make sure for the readers Sakura loves Sasuke (you have no ideia how many times I read all those years some people saying Sakura didn't love Sasuke anymore and wanted Naruto) if in the last few pages of this story Naruto ends with Sakura?

What kind of shit writting is that? If NaruSaku was going to happen, I'm sure Kishimoto would have made Hinata and Sakura move on.
The manga is going to its end so there isn't time to waste.


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Nov 29, 2012)

I rest my case.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 29, 2012)

Let'sFightingLove said:


> I rest my case.



That you have nothing to say, yes.


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Nov 29, 2012)

Sometimes less is more.


----------



## Kusa (Nov 29, 2012)

AoshiKun said:


> It's not about support a paring or anything, just try to read it impartially.
> Hinata and Naruto are getting more interaction recently (I mean the last 200 chapters or so), Hinata is changing because of Naruto and we have Hinata wanting to hold Naruto's hand and stay at his side and bla bla bla.
> 
> As I said Kishimoto is developing their bond. Read Naruto again since chapter 1 and compare Naruto and Hinata current relation to back then.
> ...


Again why would he also make sure that Sakuras love for Sasuke is not really good for her ?Sakura didn't look really happy when she was reminded that Sasuke is actually not a *great* guy.I can't think of a reason how this could be postive for the pairing.We knew anyway that Sakura still loves Sasuke,so why would his intention be reminding us that Sakura loves Sasuke ?Besides  if Kishi made Sakura happy while thinking about Sasuke,then it could have been a litte advantageous for the pairing,which was not the case.
Also this could be said about Sasuke,why do you think Kishi reminds us that Sasuke doesn't love her so many times,if he plans to make them end together ? Doesn't make sense.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 29, 2012)

Mickie said:


> NaruHina is pretty much confirmed.
> 
> Sorry for NaruSasu fans



lol wat

your arrogance is gonna bite you in the ass like the many gullible pairing chumps before you


----------



## Selva (Nov 29, 2012)

SolidusSnake said:


> And Akamaru hooks up with Sakura... only fitting for the bitch of the series


Poor Akamaru deserves better than that


----------



## AoshiKun (Nov 29, 2012)

Villain said:


> Again why would he also make sure that Sakuras love for Sasuke is not really good for her ?Sakura didn't look really happy when she was reminded that Sasuke is actually not a *great* guy.I can't think of a reason how this could be postive for the pairing.


For the same motive Naruto doesn't let Sasuke go.
While Naruto sees Sasuke as a friend, Sakura sees him as a lover and even if he let them down, they still want to bring him back.



> *We knew anyway that Sakura still loves Sasuke*,so why would his intention be reminding us that Sakura loves Sasuke ?Besides  if Kishi made Sakura happy while thinking about Sasuke,then it could have been a litte advantageous for the pairing,which was not the case.


Not really. Since the beginning of Part 2 - at a time that I was only a stalker in NF - there were many threads about Sakura moving on to Naruto. A few of them had good arguments and the couple was very believable back in time.

So there were people not only NS fans that though Sakura didn't love Sasuke anymore since chapter 245 however even after 366 chapters Sakura loves Sasuke.


> Also this could be said about Sasuke,why do you think Kishi reminds us that Sasuke doesn't love her so many times,if he plans to make them end together ? Doesn't make sense.


Sasuke cares about them in his deepest otherwise Naruto would never be able to redeem him. Sasuke is a twisted guy so don't let him fool you. For example read Sasuke vs Itachi and tell me if that Sasuke loved Itachi.

You would answer "of course not" and I would agree because he wanted to kill his brother _that_ much. However what we saw after that is Sasuke still loved his brother so much.

It's similar to what is going to happen about Sasuke and Team 7.


Also to NaruHina happens it doesn't need to SasuSaku happens.
I just used Sakura to show that NaruSaku didn't get development like NaruHina does recently.


----------



## 8 (Nov 29, 2012)

i agree with those saying naruhina is pretty much confirmed. its silly to even discuss. at this point the discussion should not be "if" but "how" it will happen.


----------



## insane111 (Nov 29, 2012)

izzyisozaki said:


> lol wat
> 
> your arrogance is gonna bite you in the ass like the many gullible pairing chumps before you



You don't have to be a "pairing chump" to see it, you just need some decent reading comprehension. Personally I don't support or care about any of the pairings in this series, and from my neutral point of view it has been clear to me for years which pairings Kishi seems to subtly push towards.

Naruto/Hinata, Sasuke/Sakura, and Shikamaru/Temari are among the most obvious ones, I don't know how anyone can miss it really. Chouji/Ino is a little less obvious, but there has definitely been some subtext going on there as well.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 29, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Naruto/Hinata, Sasuke/Sakura, and Shikamaru/Temari are among the most obvious ones, I don't know how anyone can miss it really. Chouji/Ino is a little less obvious, but there has definitely been some subtext going on there as well.


They're not obvious. I ship most of these pairings and certainly I feel NaruHina has the strongest chance but I wouldn't call it obvious, if it was the NaruSaku fans wouldn't feel the opposite.

ShikaTema seems unlikely because Kishi's stated he never intended for it to be seen that way and has no plans for Shikamaru romance. I do think it's a great pairing and feel there's a chance he'll change his mind but unless he shows signs of said change I wouldn't call it obvious.

ChouIno I also like but I feel has done nothing to imply it'll be canon.


----------



## Tadashi (Nov 29, 2012)

AoshiKun said:


> I just used Sakura to show that NaruSaku didn't get development like NaruHina does recently.



Sakura was shown to have some type of feelings for Naruto and it was possible she moved on.  The author kind of trolled us in believing that and now it's confirmed she loves Sasuke.  How do you know he won't troll NaruxHina and make it seem like Naruto likes Hinata but still really likes Sakura?


----------



## Deana (Nov 29, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> They're not obvious. I ship most of these pairings and certainly I feel NaruHina has the strongest chance but I wouldn't call it obvious, if it was the NaruSaku fans wouldn't feel the opposite.


Yes, they would feel different because they are NaruSaku fans.  Many fans of an opposing ship will oppose to the very end and even after the end they will continue in their bitter efforts long after the series has ended.  

Kishi you have it bad now, just wait until you make a pairing canon.  I feel for ya, bro.  Maybe Mike and Bryan from Avatar can call him up and sympathize with him or the author who wrote Harry Potter.  She's the one that coined shipping as gang warfare and she was right.

It has been this way for many fandoms and I don't see it changing.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 29, 2012)

Nuzents said:


> I can see Hinata and Naruto happening too, however I think it is a bad idea.
> 
> Hear me out, Naruto has never shown a strong attraction for her and it would be like he is settling for her because he knows she likes him.  It is basically saying, if you can't get the girl you like, *get a girl that likes you* and fake happiness.  I rather if some random girl came up to Naruto one day and he marries her.


Because that is so ludicrous. I crossed out the last bit of your post as nothing about the potential pairing supports the idea of faking happiness.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 29, 2012)

Gaiash said:
			
		

> They're not obvious. I ship most of these pairings and certainly I feel NaruHina has the strongest chance but I wouldn't call it obvious, if it was the NaruSaku fans wouldn't feel the opposite.



I don't think there's anything wrong with finding a pairing obvious (or at least headed in that direction) when it's getting a fair amount of attention. I felt the same way about NS a while back.

But still, folks ought to be willing enough to concede when or if proven wrong. Like when I dropped my hopes of NS & SK at the Kage Summit

No big, regardless


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 29, 2012)

insane111 said:


> You don't have to be a "pairing chump" to see it, you just need some decent reading comprehension. Personally I don't support or care about any of the pairings in this series, and from my neutral point of view it has been clear to me for years which pairings Kishi seems to subtly push towards.
> 
> Naruto/Hinata, Sasuke/Sakura, and Shikamaru/Temari are among the most obvious ones, I don't know how anyone can miss it really. Chouji/Ino is a little less obvious, but there has definitely been some subtext going on there as well.



You entirely missed the point. I was talking about that attitude, typical shit that comes up everytime Kishi throws a bone in the pairing arena.

Lol sasuke/sakura obvious!? Your neutrality is very credible


----------



## Herpules (Nov 29, 2012)

Kronin said:


> Amazing! Also if an ironic way, describe exactly what happened this week (and sadly it's just the beginning like say the picture) XD
> 
> Anyway, in my opinion acts (and parallels) are worth more than words:





Paralulzing is fun


----------



## Lelouch71 (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow this thread is still around. But it look like nothing really changed. NH fans think they won. The NS camp feel differently. Knowing Kishi Naruto will have a tender moment with Sakura just to piss off the NH fans and give NS fans something to gloat about. Then Sasuke will return thus trolling NS in order to appease the SS fan. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Nov 29, 2012)

Herpules said:


> Paralulzing is fun



honestly I don't think that counts


----------



## Renyou (Nov 29, 2012)

Tadashi said:


> Sakura was shown to have some type of feelings  for Naruto and it was possible she moved on.  The author kind of trolled  us in believing that and now it's confirmed she loves Sasuke.  How do  you know he won't troll NaruxHina and make it seem like Naruto likes  Hinata but still really likes Sakura?



That's true. But that one happened early on in Part 2, and there was never any clear indication that Sakura really did drop her feelings for Sasuke. Only that she was developing feelings for Naruto, but as it turns out her feelings for Sasuke were stronger in the end and she was unable to move on (at least that's how I'm interpreting this mess Kishimoto wrote). Add the Sai "intervention" to that and you have NaruSaku forcibly being dropped while it was in the process of being developed.

While a similar scenario is possible again when it comes to Naruto's feelings, we're probably  nearing the end of the series here, so it may be too late to keep dragging things. I would certainly expect more trolling if we were around halfway through the story, but that's not the case anymore. Kishimoto probably decided on NarHin at this point (note that I said NH only, I don't believe any of the others will happen. Especially not SasuSaku, which is a complete joke right now).


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 29, 2012)

^^Cos it's not even a parallel 

Also be nice if NS wouldn't pull the desperate card by clinging to Minakushi
It has more depth than the blandest of all pairings but parallels aren't a sound argument without explicit references to them.


----------



## Kurama (Nov 29, 2012)

When was the last time Kishi even gave NS fans a "tender" moment to talk about? The 450 hug that the Guilt Trip and Failfession and lack of actual fucks given by Hinata already proved platonic? Since then he's laid in 3 moments for NH and 1 for SS in this war.

So yea, keep holding onto hope Kishi will "even out the scale".


----------



## Lelouch71 (Nov 29, 2012)

Kurama said:


> When was the last time Kishi even gave NS fans a "tender" moment to talk about? The 450 hug that the Guilt Trip and Failfession and lack of actual fucks given by Hinata already proved platonic? Since then he's laid in 3 moments for NH and 1 for SS in this war.
> 
> So yea, keep holding onto hope Kishi will "even out the scale".


I don't know if you were referring to me, but just pointing out that Kishi will troll you. Many NH fans like yourself thought they were officially canon after the Pain arc. Kishi trolled them by having Sakura hug Naruto rather intimately and Hinata even smiled. Naruto basically never gave Hinata much of a thought after Sasuke came into the picture. We all know who Naruto thinks about. The NS fan did get a little moment when Naruto saved Sakura from being taken (unfortunately) by Sasuke. It was rather similar to Minato saving Kushina. Then there is of course the whole find a girl like his mom thing. I shouldn't have to go into details about that. 

Anyway I'll leave the debate to a NS fan. I'm reading for the entertainment while playing devil advocate.


----------



## Awes (Nov 29, 2012)

Renyou said:


> That's true. But that one happened early on in Part 2, and there was never any clear indication that Sakura really did drop her feelings for Sasuke. Only that she was developing feelings for Naruto, but as it turns out her feelings for Sasuke were stronger in the end and she was unable to move on (at least that's how I'm interpreting this mess Kishimoto wrote). Add the Sai "intervention" to that and you have NaruSaku forcibly being dropped while it was in the process of being developed.
> 
> While a similar scenario is possible again when it comes to Naruto's feelings, we're probably  nearing the end of the series here, so it may be too late to keep dragging things. I would certainly expect more trolling if we were around halfway through the story, but that's not the case anymore. Kishimoto probably decided on NarHin at this point (note that I said NH only, I don't believe any of the others will happen. Especially not SasuSaku, which is a complete joke right now).


I'm sorry but I don't see Naruto's feelings being off panelled when it has been said that he won't confess until sasuke is back, that doesn't make NS happening a reality but NH is pretty much on the same boat and it may simply mean Hinata final character's closure, this war arc is not the last anyway that's for sure.
And even then there's still not even one hint of romantic feelings from Naruto towards Hinata as much as some people wants to believe the contrary.


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Nov 29, 2012)

izzyisozaki said:


> ^^Cos it's not even a parallel
> 
> Also be nice if NS wouldn't pull the desperate card by clinging to Minakushi
> It has more depth than the blandest of all pairings but parallels aren't a sound argument without explicit references to them.



but tobi and naruto? tobi/kakashi split shots? naruto and sasuke, gaara, nagato? parallels are simply the means for kishis justification.


----------



## insane111 (Nov 29, 2012)

izzyisozaki said:


> Lol sasuke/sakura obvious!? Your neutrality is very credible



Out of all of them Sakura's feelings for Sasuke are the ones that Kishi shoves in our face the most, so yes. You think after building that up since part 1 he will just randomly flip flop her to Naruto instead?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 29, 2012)

Kurama said:


> When was the last time Kishi even gave NS fans a "tender" moment to talk about? The 450 hug that the Guilt Trip and Failfession and lack of actual fucks given by Hinata already proved platonic? Since then he's laid in 3 moments for NH and 1 for SS in this war.
> 
> So yea, keep holding onto hope Kishi will "even out the scale".



This is why I disagree with Lelouche's notion that Kishi will simply "troll" shippers again by throwing rival ships a bone, I think there's a very real possibility NS will never have another scrap thrown their way. There's never going to be another moment like 297 or Sakura feeding Naruto.

It's another funny reversal. It used to be NH grasping at straws because they had nothing to go on. Now they're getting the focus and NS is left grasping at straws like "OMG he looked at her!!!" or "OMG he called her Sakura-chan so kawaii!!! "



Lelouch71 said:


> I don't know if you were referring to me, but just pointing out that Kishi will troll you. Many NH fans like yourself thought they were officially canon after the Pain arc. Kishi trolled them by having Sakura hug Naruto rather intimately and Hinata even smiled. Naruto basically never gave Hinata much of a thought after Sasuke came into the picture. We all know who Naruto thinks about. The NS fan did get a little moment when Naruto saved Sakura from being taken (unfortunately) by Sasuke. It was rather similar to Minato saving Kushina. Then there is of course the whole find a girl like his mom thing. I shouldn't have to go into details about that.



That would be all well and good if it weren't for the Kage Summit arc basically sinking NS as a viable ship.


----------



## Awes (Nov 29, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Out of all of them Sakuras feelings for Sasuke are the ones that Kishi shoves in our face the most, so yes.


And Sasuke still doesn't give a shit about her, Sakura's feelings have been shoved in our face just during the Kage summit arc before that nothing at all so that's really a poor argument. Last time we were reminded about Sakura's feelings she didn't feel very proud about it so I don't see how that's in favor of SS.


First Tsurugi said:


> That would be all well and good if it weren't for the Kage Summit arc basically sinking NS as a viable ship.


What is funny is NH is in the same boat Naruto's feelings have been confirmed in this same arc and nothing implies that he feels anything more than friendship for Hinata until proven otherwise so I don't see the difference, all the NH moments since then have been about Hinata apart from the "eyes thing" and it's ambiguious at best.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Nov 29, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> This is why I disagree with Lelouche's notion that Kishi will simply "troll" shippers again by throwing rival ships a bone, I think there's a very real possibility NS will never have another scrap thrown their way. There's never going to be another moment like 297 or Sakura feeding Naruto.
> 
> It's another funny reversal. It used to be NH grasping at straws because they had nothing to go on. Now they're getting the focus and NS is left grasping at straws like "OMG he looked at her!!!" or "OMG he called her Sakura-chan so kawaii!!! "
> 
> ...


It's your right to disagree, but Kishi is way too obvious. SS is pretty much a sinking ship too, but that will likely happen if NH does. Trying to kill some girl with a misguided crush in cold blood is a lot worst than being a manipulative bitch. Although, I do like the idea of Sakura getting no one now that I think about it.


----------



## Renyou (Nov 29, 2012)

Awes said:


> I'm sorry but I don't see Naruto's feelings being off panelled when it has been said that he won't confess until sasuke is back, that doesn't make NS happening a reality but NH is pretty much on the same boat and it may simply mean Hinata final character's closure, this war arc is not the last anyway that's for sure.



Suit yourself. There's no longer any point to a Naruto ---> Sakura confession ever since her fake one took place, but if you really want to expect it, I can't prevent you. The war arc might not be the last, but it sure looks like it since all the big players are in one place (minus Sasuke, but it's only a matter of time) and even the Juubi, suposedly the strongest being in the Narutoverse, has been summoned. Unless Orochimaru is the final villain, I don't see any more than just one arc after this one left. And it won't last as long.



> And even then there's still not even one hint of romantic feelings from Naruto towards Hinata as much as some people wants to believe the contrary.



Obviously. Until Kishimoto decides to pull a flashback out of nowhere with all that off-panel NarHin interaction. Don't underestimate his shitty writing skills.



insane111 said:


> Out of all of them Sakura's feelings for  Sasuke are the ones that Kishi shoves in our face the most, so yes. You  think after building that up since part 1 he will just randomly flip  flop her to Naruto instead?



There's no build up at all, that would imply something from Sasuke's side. If anything, it took only steps backwards, with the murder attempts and all. SasuSaku is far from "obvious", it's actually as good as dead already.


----------



## Falconandeagle (Nov 29, 2012)

Deana said:


> *Yes, they would feel different because they are NaruSaku fans.  Many fans of an opposing ship will oppose to the very end and even after the end they will continue in their bitter efforts long after the series has ended.  *
> 
> Kishi you have it bad now, just wait until you make a pairing canon.  I feel for ya, bro.  Maybe Mike and Bryan from Avatar can call him up and sympathize with him or the author who wrote Harry Potter.  She's the one that coined shipping as gang warfare and she was right.
> 
> It has been this way for many fandoms and I don't see it changing.



Just like Harry/Hermione fans 

Anyway I don't really care for arguments against NaruHina anymore, I am quite happy with whatever panel time they get in the manga.


----------



## Awes (Nov 29, 2012)

Renyou said:


> Suit yourself. There's no longer any point to a Naruto ---> Sakura confession ever since her fake one took place, but if you really want to expect it, I can't prevent you. The war arc might not be the last, but it sure looks like it since all the big players are in one place (minus Sasuke, but it's only a matter of time) and even the Juubi, suposedly the strongest being in the Narutoverse, has been summoned. Unless Orochimaru is the final villain, I don't see any more than just one arc after this one left. And it won't last as long.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously. Until Kishimoto decides to pull a flashback out of nowhere with all that off-panel NarHin interaction. Don't underestimate his shitty writing skills.


Yes there's one Naruto getting some kind of aknowledgement not Naruto getting with Sakura and I don't think Naruto will be able to move on if he doesn't first resolve his problems with Sakura, the 2 girls had a chance to confess I do think the main character will get his chance too. I know that I will be crushed for that but the Obito/Naruto parallel may give a clue one of Obito's biggest regret was that he wasn't able to confess I do think Naruto will get the chance Obito didn't.
For a pairing to happen someone's feelings have to change Naruto has shown no indication that his feelings for Sakura have changed at all regardless of a recent lack of focus on them.

Ok fine but where does this flashback fit into your scenario ? the last time Naruto and Hinata interacted together was during the eye scene and there was nothing more than usual implied about them so they couldn't interact after that. This war arc has brought closure for many characters I do think it's the same for Hinata I can be wrong tough.

We can argue back and forth but until the manga gives a definitive answer nothing that you and I say will be more than speculation we can at least agree on that.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 29, 2012)

Let'sFightingLove said:


> but tobi and naruto? tobi/kakashi split shots? naruto and sasuke, gaara, nagato? parallels are simply the means for kishis justification.



Is comprehension like a superpower in this thread, I said the parallels either have to be explicitly declared and my response was to that snarky NH example that wasn't even a  real parallel!



insane111 said:


> Out of all of them Sakura's feelings for Sasuke are the ones that Kishi shoves in our face the most, so yes. You think after building that up since part 1 he will just randomly flip flop her to Naruto instead?



Because Sakura is Naruto's love interest I mean hello her character has been summed up to nothing but her romantic standing between them and not just for the sake of inflating the magnitude of Sasuke's inexistent libido (but what she has is always more than what Hinata does, maybe she could actually have an existence outside of romance!).


----------



## KevKev (Nov 29, 2012)

8 said:


> now that the alliance has arrived, there's bound to be at least one sakura or hinata panel every chapter. i suppose we can have weekly naruhina/narusaku threads for the upcoming months.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wO8jpo5E48Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Nov 29, 2012)

izzyisozaki said:


> Is comprehension like a superpower in this thread, I said the parallels either have to be explicitly declared and my response was to that snarky NH example that wasn't even a  real parallel!



define explicitly declared.


----------



## Renyou (Nov 29, 2012)

Awes said:


> Yes there's one Naruto getting some kind of aknowledgement not Naruto getting with Sakura, the 2 girls had a chance to confess I do think the main character will get his chance too. I know that I will crushed for that but the Obito/Naruto parallel may give a clue one of Obito's biggest regret was that he wasn't able to confess I do think Naruto will get the chance Obito didn't.



Naruto's most important goal is to become Hokage, and that's where all the focus is going to. He really doesn't need any kind of romantic resolution whatsoever, which is why I believe Kishimoto won't make him confess. Looking from that angle, an open ending is possible.



> For a pairing to happen someone's feelings have to change Naruto has shown no indication that his feelings for Sakura have changed at all regardless of a recent lack of focus on them.



I agree. Don't worry, I fully understand your point of view, I'm simply trying to look at things from Kishimoto's perspective.



> Ok fine but where does this flashback fit into your scenario ? the last  time Naruto and Hinata interacted together was during the eye scene and  there was nothing more than usual implied about them so they couldn't  interact after that.



That's up to Kishimoto, not me. If I were to place it somewhere though, it would be after the Kage Summit and before Naruto left to the Island. Still there wouldn't be any indication that they ever talked, but retcons are like that.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 29, 2012)

Let'sFightingLove said:


> define explicitly declared.



1) declared by the characters involved
2) pointed out multiple times by third parties and rendered obvious by the narrative
3) stated by the author himself

These are called substantial arguments compared to mere speculations based on repetitive sequences which mangakas can do at whim with countless relationships like are you kidding me it's almost like paralleling Tsunade's forehead poke to Naruto to Itachi's to Sasuke hell even the I love you with Tsunade's kiss like soooo obvious right saw it coming all along NO that's not how parallel arguments work they need to be pointed out at least.


----------



## Awes (Nov 29, 2012)

Renyou said:


> Naruto's most important goal is to become Hokage, and that's where all the focus is going to. He really doesn't need any kind of romantic resolution whatsoever, which is why I believe Kishimoto won't make him confess. Looking from that angle, an open ending is possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The whole flashback in chapter 458 was to show us that he wants to confess but he still can't he needs his resolution exactly like Sakura and Hinata need theirs, Naruto isn't one dimensional character he isn't only about being hokage so I don't see your point.

Not to sound nasty but I don't know how you know about Kishimoto's perspective, and if that's the case you and me don't have the same outlook on his perspective so in the end it's just opinion isn't it ?

There was nothing romantic implied after the kage summit arc between the 2 so why would there be something romantic implied before ? a retcon why not after all it wouldn't be the first but there's no proof at all of that.

I really would like to discuss this but all you tell me is "Kishimoto's perspective" "retcons" and "no resolutions needed for the main character's feelings for the majority of the manga and to which he has shown it affects him. At this point let's just stop right here since I see you don't want to argue about the manga but about the author, I can understand you but I rather prefer to stick to the manga than the author' supposed perspective. No offense mister.


----------



## Renyou (Nov 29, 2012)

Awes said:


> The whole flashback in chapter 458 was to show us that he wants to confess but he still can't he needs his resolution exactly like Sakura and Hinata need theirs, Naruto isn't one dimensional character he isn't only about being hokage so I don't see your point.



Sai already beat him to it. That's the point. It would make no difference if Naruto were to confess, since Sakura is already aware of his feelings. That part is done. I'm not saying it's impossible to happen, just unlikely.



> Not to sound nasty but I don't know how you know about Kishimoto's perspective, and if that's the case you and me don't have the same outlook on his perspective so in the end it's just opinion isn't it ?



I'm not claiming to know his views on this, just what I believe is likely all things considered. It's speculation, yes.


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Nov 29, 2012)

izzyisozaki said:


> 1) declared by the characters involved
> 2) pointed out multiple times by third parties and rendered obvious by the narrative
> 3) stated by the author himself
> 
> These are called substantial arguments compared to mere speculations based on repetitive sequences which mangakas can do at whim with countless relationships like are you kidding me it's almost like paralleling Tsunade's forehead poke to Naruto to Itachi's to Sasuke hell even the I love you with Tsunade's kiss like soooo obvious right saw it coming all along NO that's not how parallel arguments work they need to be pointed out at least.



I wont honor those arbitrary conditions; a parallel is a parallel, it should be intuitive enough. Your problem is seeing the parallel as indicative of romantic foreshadowing. My argument is that this is incorrect, parallels are highly indicative of events to come, there have been numerous examples and if you'd like, we could go through them one by one.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 29, 2012)

Villain said:


> Why do some people mention SS when this is a Naruhina thread ?Naruhina and Ss are not linked together.Get over it



Because some NaruSaku fans use this logic:

SasuSaku can't _possibly_ happen, therefore NaruHina is also impossible!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 29, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Because some NaruSaku fans use this logic:
> 
> SasuSaku can't _possibly_ happen, therefore NaruHina is also impossible!



You have that completely backwards.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 29, 2012)

Let'sFightingLove said:


> I wont honor those arbitrary conditions; a parallel is a parallel, it should be intuitive enough. Your problem is seeing the parallel as indicative of romantic foreshadowing. My argument is that this is incorrect, parallels are highly indicative of events to come, there have been numerous examples and if you'd like, we could go through them one by one.



I'm dying to hear of them, these never-declared-by-anybody so-obvious parallel sequences and their great relevance to the manga and its outcome.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 29, 2012)

Awes said:


> What is funny is NH is in the same boat Naruto's feelings have been confirmed in this same arc and nothing implies that he feels anything more than friendship for Hinata until proven otherwise so I don't see the difference, all the NH moments since then have been about Hinata apart from the "eyes thing" and it's ambiguious at best.



The difference is it's more believable for Naruto's feelings to change than it is for Sakura's at this point.


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Nov 29, 2012)

izzyisozaki said:


> I'm dying to hear of them, these never-declared-by-anybody so-obvious parallel sequences and their great relevance to the manga and its outcome.



Naruto and Iruka. Both without parents. It is this parallelism that forged their relationship and acted as the basis for their understanding.

Naruto and Sakura. One has parents, other not. It is this lack of parallelism that was responsible for the poor relationship the two shared. 

Naruto and Gaara. Both without parents, both tailed beast hosts. It is this paralleism that was responsible for the eventual reconciliation of the two.

And that's just the tip of the iceberg. My point is, when it comes to kishi, parallels are everything. they are the justification for his reconciliations and a necessity for understanding to occur.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 29, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You have that completely backwards.



What? 

Don't NaruSaku fans generally always bring up both NH and SS because both are "impossible"? I should pay more attention maybe.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 29, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> The difference is it's more believable for Naruto's feelings to change than it is for Sakura's at this point.



On what basis do people make this judgment? He has the best standing with, and in turn the best options when it comes to potential love interests but that's about it.



PikaCheeka said:


> What?
> 
> Don't NaruSaku fans generally always bring up both NH and SS because both are "impossible"? I should pay more attention maybe.



A great number of NaruHina fans and SasuSaku fans ship the other pairing in tandem with one another, and tie them together. Meaning that if one's chances look good, or the benefit of one means the benefit of both. Not all do this, but the number is considerable...Yet again I know more than a few NaruHina fans that are chagrined over this. However, SasuSaku and NaruHina being mentioned is inevitable because of the large numbers of those that ship the two together as a set.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 29, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> A great number of NaruHina fans and SasuSaku fans ship the other pairing in tandem with one another, and tie them together. Meaning that if one's chances look good, or the benefit of one means the benefit of both. Not all do this, but the number is considerable...Yet again I know more than a few NaruHina fans that are chagrined over this. However, SasuSaku and NaruHina being mentioned is inevitable because of the large numbers of those that ship the two together as a set.



Oh yea because all characters must be paired off. I forgot.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 29, 2012)

Let'sFightingLove said:


> Naruto and Iruka. Both without parents. It is this parallelism that forged their relationship and acted as the basis for their understanding.
> 
> Naruto and Sakura. One has parents, other not. It is this lack of parallelism that was responsible for the poor relationship the two shared.
> 
> ...



Wat? Those are loose character interrelations not parallel sequences, with the exception that Naruto/Gaara and Iruka/Naruto were directly drawn by the characters to having similarities with each other that strongly reflected in the narrative which just proves my point


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 29, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> On what basis do people make this judgment? He has the best standing with, and in turn the best options when it comes to potential love interests but that's about it.



Naruto's already shown an acknowledgement and acceptance of Sakura's feelings for Sasuke, he's already being set up to follow the "I want my beloved to be happy" trope. Combine that with Hinata's continued desire to be with Naruto romantically and it paints a pretty clear picture of where things are headed.

Sakura meanwhile is still in love with Sasuke in spite of all the terrible things he's done, and while she is shown to feel guilt over it there's no indication that her feelings for him are ever going to change.


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Nov 29, 2012)

izzyisozaki said:


> Wat? Those are loose character interrelations not parallel sequences, with the exception that Naruto/Gaara and Iruka/Naruto were directly drawn by the characters to having similarities with each other that strongly reflected in the narrative which just proves my point



here
here

i thought it'd be too easy


----------



## Awes (Nov 29, 2012)

Renyou said:


> Sai already beat him to it. That's the point. It would make no difference if Naruto were to confess, since Sakura is already aware of his feelings. That part is done. I'm not saying it's impossible to happen, just unlikely.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not claiming to know his views on this, just what I believe is likely all things considered. It's speculation, yes.


A confession trough a third party is not the same I don't know how you can't see the difference but ok fair enough we will soon see who is right and who is wrong these next chapters will bring enough answers.


First Tsurugi said:


> The difference is it's more believable for Naruto's feelings to change than it is for Sakura's at this point.


Baseless speculation and opinion.
Naruto has shown no indication that he is rethinking his feelings for Sakura regardless of the lack of focus on them as I said earlier  whereas Sakura has been willing to give up on Sasuke’s redemption twice, and the last time her romantic feelings for him were brought up were in a decidedly negative light.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 29, 2012)

Awes said:


> Naruto has shown no indication that he is rethinking his feelings for Sakura regardless of the lack of focus on them as I said earlier  whereas Sakura has been willing to give up on Sasuke?s redemption twice, and the last time her romantic feelings for him were brought up were in a decidedly negative light.



Giving up on redeeming Sasuke doesn't equate to giving up her romantic feelings for Sasuke, but nice try.

Naruto hasn't given up his feelings for Sakura, but he has virtually given up trying to pursue a relationship with her. Factor Hinata into the equation and you can clearly see where this situation is headed.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 29, 2012)

Connecting the dots of manga continuity is not what we intend when making parallels of the kind that say 'this is happening like this in the past so maybe the outcome will be the same in the future, here are multiple characters pointing it out' or 'these characters have a connection of fate and declared similarities we will probably see obtain similar results'. Call me when you stop missing the point.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 30, 2012)

Oh, NF.

As usual, the people who continually say they don't give a shit about pairings are continually the ones most vehemently against them, or at least certain ones. 

I know some of you just it do for the lulz and/or because you like arguing/discussing, but I really feel like there's another agenda going on for others.


----------



## Awes (Nov 30, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Giving up on redeeming Sasuke doesn't equate to giving up her romantic feelings for Sasuke, but nice try.
> 
> Naruto hasn't given up his feelings for Sakura, but he has virtually given up trying to pursue a relationship with her. Factor Hinata into the equation and you can clearly see where this situation is headed.


Ok but my point remains that she didn't seem proud of her feelings.

Manga page, the last time Naruto's feelings were brought up he still said that he wanted to confess. Hinata is a no-factor as long as Naruto still retains his feelings for sakura and there's not one panel in the manga that shows he's over her or that he has feelings for Hinata, nice try.

Since you give your speculation I'll give you mine, I think we are headed towards NH definitive end and that we will get more and more "NH" hints but it will fail and Hinata will get her final closure.

Not saying you're wrong but you have absolutely no proof.


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Nov 30, 2012)

izzyisozaki said:


> Connecting the dots of manga continuity is not what we intend when making parallels of the kind that say 'this is happening like this in the past so maybe the outcome will be the same in the future, here are multiple characters pointing it out' or 'these characters have a connection of fate and declared similarities we will probably see obtain similar results'. Call me when you stop missing the point.



pm me your number?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 30, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> That only really works if you believe that Kiba's intent was to try and get them together or that he wants them to get together. I wouldn't really agree with that.


I don't think so man. I mean would you ever joke around with a girl your in love with getting together with another guy?



> A stab in the dark would be more LeexHina or something to that extent. The next likely pairing for someone can't really be called a stab in the dark unless said someones most likely pairing is extremely likely to happen. That being said, as a KH shipper I never gave it much chance of being canon(nor did I ever really care that much if it did, fanfictions>>>whatever possible development a canon KH would receive in the manga).


Actually I think LeexHina has more merit than KibaxHina. Lee & Hina are both the side character love interest of the Main Heroin and Main Character. Not always, but sometimes these two end up getting together in Anime/Manga when the Main Characters end up getting together. Also Lee possesses many of the same qualities that Hinata admires Naruto for possessing. The reverse is also true Hina possess many qualities Lee admires in a person. 

What does KibaXHina have other than Kiba's on Hina's team and isn't a weird bug guy? Granted I don't invest much time in looking at any side pairings or even the pairings all that much, so I might not remember some things that make this more plausible.



AoshiKun said:


> It's not about support a paring or anything, just try to read it impartially.
> Hinata and Naruto are getting more interaction recently (I mean the last 200 chapters or so),


Naruto has been getting more interaction with other side characters than Hinata recently, so I don't think it means much.



> Hinata is changing because of Naruto and we have Hinata wanting to hold Naruto's hand and stay at his side and bla bla bla.


We've had that since Part I in the Chuunin Exams. I don't see how anything has changed, other than Hinata becoming a bit more outspoken, but that happened 2 Arcs ago.



> As I said Kishimoto is developing their bond. Read Naruto again since chapter 1 and compare Naruto and Hinata current relation to back then.


Compare any of the rookies relationship to Naruto back than and it has changed pretty drastically. In many cases more so than Hinata & Naruto's relationship. 



> Why would Kishimot spend panels and time with that if in the end Naruto takes Sakura? If he wants NaruSaku than it would have being better not develop Hinata like he did.


Why would Kishimot spend panels and time with Sakura that if in the end Naruto takes Hinata? If he wants NaruHinata than it would have being better not develop Sakura like he did. 

See it applies to both pairings. The reason for the formation of a love traingle (or square in this case) is to bait fans.



> Now talking about Sakura. She stills love Sasuke no matter how far he goes and hopes one day he return to her. Sasuke will hardly die so the outcome is obvious.


Now talking about Naruto. He stills love Sakura no matter how far she goes and hopes one day she will return his affections. Sakura will hardly die so the outcome is obvious.

Again an argument that can be applied to ether side of the discussion.



> Again, why would Kishimoto spend time to Hinata and make sure for the readers Sakura loves Sasuke (you have no ideia how many times I read all those years some people saying Sakura didn't love Sasuke anymore and wanted Naruto) if in the last few pages of this story Naruto ends with Sakura?



Again, why would Kishimoto spend time to Sakura and make sure for the readers Naruto loves Sakura (you have no ideia how many times I read all those years some people saying Naruto didn't love Sakura anymore and wanted Hinata) if in the last few pages of this story Naruto ends with Hinata?

Again an argument that can be applied to ether side of the discussion.



> What kind of shit writting is that? If NaruSaku was going to happen, I'm sure Kishimoto would have made Hinata and Sakura move on.
> The manga is going to its end so there isn't time to waste.



What kind of shit writting is that? If NaruHina was going to happen, I'm sure Kishimoto would have made Naruto move on.
The manga is going to its end so there isn't time to waste.

Not trying to be a dick by just repeating back what you said, but it just seems to me that all these statements your making can easily be applied to NarutoXHina as well.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 30, 2012)

Let'sFightingLove said:


> pm me your number?



If only all NF discussions ended like this


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 30, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Oh, NF.
> 
> As usual, the people who continually say they don't give a shit about pairings are continually the ones most vehemently against them, or at least certain ones.
> 
> I know some of you just it do for the lulz and/or because you like arguing/discussing, but I really feel like there's another agenda going on for others.



It's not particularly difficult to pick up on. The people who feel the need to shit on ships do so largely because they ship something else, are disaffected shippers unable to let go, or are otherwise emotionally invested in the conflict, for whatever strange reason.



Awes said:


> Ok but my point remains that she didn't seem proud of her feelings.



Irrelevant. She wasn't proud of her feelings when she tried to kill Sasuke, but they were still very much present, and just as strong.



> Manga page, the last time Naruto's feelings were brought up he still said that he wanted to confess. Hinata is a no-factor as long as Naruto still retains his feelings for sakura and there's not one panel in the manga that shows he's over her or that he has feelings for Hinata, nice try.



Sakura is already aware of Naruto's feelings though, a confession from him won't change anything.

Naruto doesn't need to have feelings for Hinata to see that that's where things are inevitably headed. That would be the very last thing to happen.



> Since you give your speculation I'll give you mine, I think we are headed towards NH definitive end and that we will get more and more "NH" hints but it will fail and Hinata will get her final closure.



So you think everyone will wind up alone?

Funny, this seems to largely be the NS contingency plan these days.



> Not saying you're wrong but you have absolutely no proof.



There is no such thing as hard proof in these situations, but the circumstantial evidence that I have laid out is sufficient to estimate what the outcome will be, at this point.


----------



## Awes (Nov 30, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> It's not particularly difficult to pick up on. The people who feel the need to shit on ships do so largely because they ship something else, are disaffected shippers unable to let go, or are otherwise emotionally invested in the conflict, for whatever strange reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not being proud may mean that she doesn't want to have these feelings so yes it's relevant.

Doesn't matter Naruto wants to confess by himself not trough a third party, he wants to give his reasons for loving her but he's holding back because of the whole Sasuke thing.

So you admit you have no proof and just your own speculation because you know you need to be two to make a pair and Naruto still loves an other person and that person is not Hinata, your views and mine completey differs I don't see any NaruHina I just see Hinata the character who will get her final resolution and nothing more.

Not really I still think NS has a pretty fair shot, in fact I think it will be NS or nothing because I don't see naruto getting over Sakura and certainly not for Hinata.

At this point it's your speculation versus mine and we will soon see who is right Hinata said she want to hold hands with Naruto after the war let's see where it will lead her.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 30, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> It's not particularly difficult to pick up on. The people who feel the need to shit on ships do so largely because they ship something else, are disaffected shippers unable to let go, or are otherwise emotionally invested in the conflict, for whatever strange reason.



Or maybe they simply don't like it? How did that simple reason slip your mind?


----------



## Missing_Nin (Nov 30, 2012)

lol pairings=always the best threads.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 30, 2012)

Wasn't this about a new chapter? Seems like you're all just looking for an excuse to have the exact same NaruHina/NaruSaku (with special guest SasuSaku) debate that you have in HoU.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 30, 2012)

Awes said:


> Not being proud may mean that she doesn't want to have these feelings so yes it's relevant.



Hahaha, what the fuck is this? 

She doesn't want to feel that way but she does anyway? So what pray tell is going to shatter those feelings, since nothing Sasuke's done so far has been sufficient?



> Doesn't matter Naruto wants to confess by himself not trough a third party, he wants to give his reasons for loving her but he's holding back because of the whole Sasuke thing.



And that doesn't matter because there is nothing in the world anyone can do to make Sakura give up her feelings for Sasuke.



> So you admit you have no proof and just your own speculation because you know you need to be two to make a pair and Naruto still loves an other person and that person is not Hinata, your views and mine completey differs I don't see any NaruHina I just see Hinata the character who will get her final resolution and nothing more.



Yes I am well aware that as a shipper you have to maintain your own cognitive dissonance and ignore all signs that your ship might not happen in the end.



> Not really I still think NS has a pretty fair shot, in fact I think it will be NS or nothing because I don't see naruto getting over Sakura and certainly not for Hinata.



Yes I am well aware you are a shipper living within their own delusions.



> At this point it's your speculation versus mine and we will soon see who is right Hinata said she want to hold hands with Naruto after the war let's see where it will lead her.



Not to toot my own horn but I think most impartial observers would put more confidence in my speculations than yours.

Just a feeling.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Or maybe they simply don't like it? How did that simple reason slip your mind?



If you didn't like it you wouldn't associate with it so much.

So when you say that either you're lying or you're being illogical. vOv



Gaiash said:


> Wasn't this about a new chapter? Seems like you're all just looking for an excuse to have the exact same NaruHina/NaruSaku (with special guest SasuSaku) debate that you have in HoU.



That is literally always how it is.

Gotta make use of that new material as soon as possible.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 30, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Oh, NF.
> 
> As usual, the people who continually say they don't give a shit about pairings are continually the ones most vehemently against them, or at least certain ones.
> 
> I know some of you just it do for the lulz and/or because you like arguing/discussing, but I really feel like there's another agenda going on for others.


I think people just like debate and discuss their ideas on a multitude of subjects on the forums. That's why I do it, not because i'm particularly invested with any specific pairing. I like HxN more (though don't care too much ether way), but I think NxS still has better odds for instance.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 30, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Wasn't this about a new chapter? Seems like you're all just looking for an excuse to have the exact same NaruHina/NaruSaku (with special guest SasuSaku) debate that you have in HoU.



Well...yes. Not towards you obviously, but a lot of the ones posting in here, I see they are doing the same thing you saw with NaruSaku just a few years back (which they berated them for, mind you). That is, calling something inevitable before the fact, and being too self-assured in matters regarding how they want to see them. It's ridiculous really, and you'd one would learn not to repeat the mistakes of the "opposition", but eh...


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 30, 2012)

Turrin said:


> I think people just like debate and discuss their ideas on a multitude of subjects on the forums. That's why I do it, not because i'm particularly invested with any specific pairing. I like HxN more (though don't care too much ether way), but I think NxS still has better odds for instance.



Turrin unless you actively go into the HoU and FCs posting about these topics I don't think you're of the crowd Pika's referring to.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 30, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Turrin unless you actively go into the HoU and FCs posting about these topics I don't think you're of the crowd Pika's referring to.



It's kind of stupid to go on about it. For as long as I've been here I really haven't seen the difference between shippers and fans of a character. The nature of the fans and the debates are pretty much the same. As a matter of fact the most vicious debate I've ever seen period was about a hypothetical matchup that would never have happened (Itachi vs. Jiraiya).


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Nov 30, 2012)

LOL. This thread was about us NaruHina stans celebrating then here comes NaruSaku stans, and SasuNaru stans' deluded asses.  

C'mon y'all, let us celebrate for fuck sake! -.-

-edit- 
For real tho, if y'all wanna debate about how narusaku or sasunaru is canon then go to your FC, leave us alone & stop doggin' us around. 

Watch me get negged!


----------



## Awes (Nov 30, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Hahaha, what the fuck is this?
> 
> She doesn't want to feel that way but she does anyway? So what pray tell is going to shatter those feelings, since nothing Sasuke's done so far has been sufficient?
> 
> ...


I don't know I don't want to speculate I have my own ideas but they have no values at all in a debate about facts. Naruto knows Sakura loves Sasuke for 3 years yet he still loves what makes you think he will get over her.

And that doesn't matter because there is nothing in the world anyone can do to make Naruto give up her feelings for Naruto.

Yes I am well aware that as a shipper you have to maintain your own cognitive dissonance and ignore all signs that your ship might not happen in the end.

Yes I am well aware you are a shipper living within their own delusions.

A lot of impartial shippers agree with my views maybe you don't know all the impartial shippers in the world.

Honestly thank you for all the insults you bring your own speculations to the table and act as if they have more ground than other's people views and when someone doesn't agree with you, you insult them, your whole argument is based on double standard assumptions and so called "author's intent" yet you have the guts to attack me not without even providing one panel from the manga. Don't make me lose my time I don't care about someone who can't hold a discussion without insulting others, you're so full of yourself that's not funny.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 30, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Well...yes. Not towards you obviously, but a lot of the ones posting in here, I see they are doing the same thing you saw with NaruSaku just a few years back (which they berated them for, mind you). That is, calling something inevitable before the fact, and being too self-assured in matters regarding how they want to see them. It's ridiculous really, and you'd one would learn not to repeat the mistakes of the "opposition", but eh...



"Our pairing is inevitable because of this scene"
"Well our pairing is inevitable because of THIS scene"
"Well this character said this so it's clear our pairing is inevitable"
"You want to play this game? Clearly what this other character said proves without a doubt our pairing is inevitable"
"Ours is already canon, they just haven't announced it yet"
"Bull feces! Clearly ours is the one that's already canon"
"You smell"
"Your mom smells"

It goes on and on like this.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 30, 2012)

TheDivineOneDannie said:


> LOL. This thread was about us NaruHina stans celebrating then here comes NaruSaku stans, and SasuNaru stans' deluded asses.
> 
> C'mon y'all, let us celebrate for fuck sake! -.-
> 
> ...



Not much wrong with NaruHina as a pairing in itself, on the other hand...


----------



## Awes (Nov 30, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> "Our pairing is inevitable because of this scene"
> "Well our pairing is inevitable because of THIS scene"
> "Well this character said this so it's clear our pairing is inevitable"
> "You want to play this game? Clearly what this other character said proves without a doubt our pairing is inevitable"
> ...


That's exactly that some people act they hold the holy truth.


TheDivineOneDannie said:


> LOL. This thread was about us NaruHina stans celebrating then here comes NaruSaku stans, and SasuNaru stans' deluded asses.
> 
> C'mon y'all, let us celebrate for fuck sake! -.-
> 
> ...


Yes you're right I'm sorry I'm out.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 30, 2012)

Awes said:


> I don't know I don't want to speculate I have my own ideas but they have no values at all in a debate about facts. Naruto knows Sakura loves Sasuke for 3 years yet he still loves what makes you think he will get over her.
> 
> And that doesn't matter because there is nothing in the world anyone can do to make Naruto give up her feelings for Naruto.



How about the fact that Naruto's already shown a willingness to put his feelings aside so Sakura can be happy?



> A lot of impartial shippers agree with my views maybe you don't know all the impartial shippers in the world.



Like I said, just a feeling. B)



> Honestly thank you for all the insults you bring your own speculations to the table and act as if they have more ground than other's people views and when someone doesn't agree with you, you insult them, your whole argument is based on double standard assumptions and so called "author's intent" yet you have the guts to attack me not without even providing one panel from the manga. Don't make me lose my time I don't care about someone who can't hold a discussion without insulting others, you're so full of yourself that's not funny.



Look at how fucking long this sentence is.

If a few callous remarks send you into full on text wall mode you should stick to your FC echo chamber.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Nov 30, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Not much wrong with NaruHina as a pairing in itself, on the other hand...



What do you mean?


----------



## Awes (Nov 30, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> How about the fact that Naruto's already shown a willingness to put his feelings aside so Sakura can be happy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't mean he got over her what's so hard to understand.

Fair enough.

Sorry for the long sentence I'm a sensitive person but were the remarks really necessary ? 
I promised to leave the NH fans alone if you want to carry on this conversation I'm here.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 30, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> How about the fact that Naruto's already shown a willingness to put his feelings aside so Sakura can be happy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Without insulting, you don't seem that much different than the very people you're berating. It almost appears as if you yourself have made an investment in regards to the matter.



TheDivineOneDannie said:


> What do you mean?



What I meant.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 30, 2012)

Awes said:


> Doesn't mean he got over her what's so hard to understand.



If he's not going to be with Sakura in the end, getting over her is only a matter of time, especially considering Kishi's continued emphasis on Hinata.

Were it not for that I would be much more open to the idea of Naruto winding up alone as some chaste, eternally virginal messiah.


----------



## Lovely (Nov 30, 2012)

Awes said:


> That's exactly that some people act they hold the holy truth.




Its really nothing to get offended over. There's only so much 'fanservice' Kishi can throw in consecutive order, for one pairing, before things start looking like their headed a certain direction.  

There's nothing unreasonable about believing NaruHina will become canon at this point.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Nov 30, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> "Our pairing is inevitable because of this scene"
> "Well our pairing is inevitable because of THIS scene"
> "Well this character said this so it's clear our pairing is inevitable"
> "You want to play this game? Clearly what this other character said proves without a doubt our pairing is inevitable"
> ...



You're just sum up the NaruSaku fandom.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 30, 2012)

TheDivineOneDannie said:


> You're just sum up the NaruSaku fandom.



Gaiash this post like this is an example of the problem, they can't learn from the other side's mistakes because they refuse to acknowledge it as such when they themselves repeat them. It's "different this time".


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 30, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Without insulting, you don't seem that much different than the very people you're berating.



Must I preface all my posts with a header emphasizing my apathy?



> It almost appears as if you yourself have made an investment in regards to the matter.



I have long since transcended the days where I had any investment in this conflict, but even way back when that wasn't true it was the opposite side I was arguing for.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 30, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Must I preface all my posts with a header emphasizing my apathy?
> 
> 
> 
> I have long since transcended the days where I had any investment in this conflict, but even way back when that wasn't true it was the opposite side I was arguing for.



You don't have apathy. This is not apathy.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 30, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You don't have apathy. This is not apathy.



I don't think you of all people have any right to tell me what is and isn't apathy when it comes to shipping.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 30, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I don't think you of all people have any right to tell me what is and isn't apathy when it comes to shipping.



Oh, but I am. I dislike the pairings, but I enjoy the contentious nature of them.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 30, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Oh, but I am.



And you are wrong~


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 30, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> And you are wrong~



Your presence here only affirms my statement.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 30, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Your presence here only affirms my statement.



Yes let's talk about presence when you are an active poster in the HoU and Fanclubs, whereas I tread pretty much exclusively in the KL and Telegrams when it comes to discussing Naruto.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 30, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Yes let's talk about presence when you are an active poster in the HoU and Fanclubs, whereas I tread pretty much exclusively in the KL and Telegrams when it comes to discussing Naruto.



So what? I like those places. They suit their purpose as I use them. I'm not _apathetic_ towards them. What does section preference even matter about your so-called apathy on a topic you've already established a strong presence in? That's not apathy as I stated.


----------



## Awes (Nov 30, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> If he's not going to be with Sakura in the end, getting over her is only a matter of time, especially considering Kishi's continued emphasis on Hinata.
> 
> Were it not for that I would be much more open to the idea of Naruto winding up alone as some chaste, eternally virginal messiah.


but i do think he's going to be with sakura.
lovely: the problem is that you guys see a hint when we don't see a hint and vice versa so in the end who is the authority to say what is a geniune hint and what is not ?
I don't see nh happening but if it does well i will simply be wrong like i have been many times, no shame about that.


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 30, 2012)

well
i glance at my cp and this behemoth of a thread is _still_ listed first

400+ posts, it's not a fanclub and i remember i have auto subscribe on

i don't know if this is a testament to people caring way too much or just a sad reminder that i contributed to it in some way


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Nov 30, 2012)

No comment. I'm outta here! 
But just one more thing, NaruSaku stans if y'all dont want NaruHina stans comin' for NaruSaku, then y'all NaruSaku stans need to quit comin' on NaruHina threads. It takes two .


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 30, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> So what? I like those places. They suit their purpose as I use them. I'm not _apathetic_ towards them. What does section preference even matter about your so-called apathy on a topic you've already established a strong presence in? That's not apathy as I stated.



I'm saying you have a strong emotional investment in this topic even if you don't like any of the pairings involved. You actively seek out topics of this nature wherever they might be.

I on the other hand am posting about the topic primarily due to its proximity, not because I am particularly invested in the topic.

That is what I mean by apathy.



Awes said:


> but i do think he's going to be with sakura.



Yes and I am saying you are wrong, dear.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 30, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Turrin unless you actively go into the HoU and FCs posting about these topics I don't think you're of the crowd Pika's referring to.


I post in HoU some times. But I guess your right that I don't know that sub forum as well, but I can't imagine it's that different from the rest of the forum. You have fan-tards, trolls, genuine-fans, and fans of the series who just like to discuss a multitude of subjects in pretty much every area of the forums.


----------



## santanico (Nov 30, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> well
> i glance at my cp and this behemoth of a thread is _still_ listed first
> 
> 400+ posts, it's not a fanclub and i remember i have auto subscribe on
> ...



shut up ken, why u here?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 30, 2012)

Turrin said:


> I think people just like debate and discuss their ideas on a multitude of subjects on the forums. That's why I do it, not because i'm particularly invested with any specific pairing. I like HxN more (though don't care too much ether way), but I think NxS still has better odds for instance.



Oh, Turrin. I used to think you were this super-serious, intimidating poster until I saw you posting pairing shit one day. Then I was like "Oh, you". 



First Tsurugi said:


> Turrin unless you actively go into the HoU and FCs posting about these topics I don't think you're of the crowd Pika's referring to.



Yea.



First Tsurugi said:


> It's not particularly difficult to pick up on. The people who feel the need to shit on ships do so largely because they ship something else, are disaffected shippers unable to let go, or are otherwise emotionally invested in the conflict, for whatever strange reason.



No shit.  I was dancing around saying it because I was trying to avoid stepping on a land mine. 

Well, there is another option, and I think you and I both know what it is, but it's a nuclear land mine so we won't go there.


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 30, 2012)

TheDivineOneDannie said:


> No comment. I'm outta here!
> But just one more thing, NaruSaku stans if y'all dont want NaruHina stans comin' for NaruSaku, then y'all NaruSaku stans need to quit comin' on NaruHina threads. It takes two .


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 30, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I'm saying you have a strong emotional investment in this topic even if you don't like any of the pairings involved. You actively seek out topics of this nature wherever they might be.



Well no kidding. I can't like something without emotion coming into play now can I? _What_ I am invested in may be different from those supporting a pairing however.



> I on the other hand am posting about the topic primarily due to its proximity, not because I am particularly invested in the topic.



No you are invested, but like so many others I see you act like you're above it and I just find it ridiculous. You aren't, no one here is.

I have seen no difference in the way people have debated a pairing than they way they debate a hypothetical matchup, or a specific character. It's all like pigs wallowing in shit, but one group has the gall to belittle the others for doing so.



> That is what I consider to be apathy.



That's not apathy.



> Yes and I am saying you are wrong, dear.



You are here, even before I was. You aren't apathetic towards it.


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 30, 2012)

starr said:


> shut up ken, why u here?


when i saw the new chapter and noticed it had both hinata and sakura in it, and kiba teasing naruto completely out of the blue, i was like "i will admire the fireworks in the library from a distance"

but as all members of this forum know... pairing threads have even more powerful gravitational fields than black holes and will just suck you in then force you to post because >opinions



starr
get me out of here


----------



## santanico (Nov 30, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> when i saw the new chapter and noticed it had both hinata and sakura in it, and kiba teasing naruto completely out of the blue, i was like "i will admire the fireworks in the library from a distance"
> 
> but as all members of this forum know... pairing threads have even more powerful gravitational fields than black holes and will just suck you in then force you to post because >opinions
> 
> ...



Pairing threads are fun! but yeah, let's get outta here, grab a drink


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 30, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Well no kidding. I can't like something without emotion coming into play now can I? _What_ I am invested in may be different from those supporting a pairing however.



Certainly, and unlike you I lack any kind of investment of that nature.



> No you are invested, but like so many others I see you act like you're above it and I just find it ridiculous. You aren't, no one here is.



I really don't care about who wins in the end of this silly little competition. It could be NS, it could be NH, it wouldn't make much difference to me. I don't feel any particularly strong like or dislike for either pairing.

I merely see NH as being the more likely outcome, given what has transpired. And so, like almost any other topic that comes up for discussion, I'll throw in my two cents if I feel like it.

You might see that as investment, I see it as a consequence of boredom and free time, and a desire to entertain myself. I wouldn't really call that being invested in the topic.



> That's not apathy.



Meh~

**



> You are here, even before I was. You aren't apathetic towards it.



This wasn't directed at you.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 30, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Oh, Turrin. I used to think you were this super-serious, intimidating poster until I saw you posting pairing shit one day. Then I was like "Oh, you".


LOL I though you realized it when I did my first review of the Naruto manga where I was incredibly drunk by the end of it lol.


----------



## Lovely (Nov 30, 2012)

Awes said:


> but i do think he's going to be with sakura.
> lovely: the problem is that you guys see a hint when we don't see a hint and vice versa so in the end who is the authority to say what is a geniune hint and what is not ?
> I don't see nh happening but if it does well i will simply be wrong like i have been many times, no shame about that.



I think some people see more than they're willing to admit. Especially in this case, a lot of the denial for NH is coming from those who have other preferences, and since they have an emotional investment to something that clashes with NaruHina, they are motivated to turn the other way.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 30, 2012)

I don't get why you're complaining Kenneth, this discussion is more about the shipping meta-game then about shipping itself.


----------



## Kurama (Nov 30, 2012)

Oh this is indeed entertainment.


----------



## santanico (Nov 30, 2012)

Staying on topic~



Awes said:


> but i do think he's going to be with sakura.
> lovely: the problem is that you guys see a hint when we don't see a hint and vice versa so in the end who is the authority to say what is a geniune hint and what is not ?
> I don't see nh happening but if it does well i will simply be wrong like i have been many times, no shame about that.



Opinion is an opinion, is pretty much your point here. I say NS is still probable, but unlikely, and you say the opposite, no one is right until Kishi says otherwise


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 30, 2012)

Turrin said:


> LOL I though you realized it when I did my first review of the Naruto manga where I was incredibly drunk by the end of it lol.



Naw, that was when I realized that you were just a total psycho like most of us here. 

I think around that time, 50% of the KL just went insane. Turrin going mad confirmed it.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 30, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Certainly, and unlike you I lack any kind of investment of that nature.



This is implying you know what that is. 



> I really don't care about who wins in the end of this silly little competition. It could be NS, it could be NH, it wouldn't make much difference to me. I don't feel any particularly strong like or dislike for either pairing.



It has reached a point where any value has been lost in their occurrence, where it would "just happen". I can't say which is more likely, because this matter has repeated itself, even right down to the fans' reactions like this:



Lovely said:


> I think some people see more than they're willing to admit. Especially in this case, a lot of the denial for NH is coming from those who have other preferences, and since they have an emotional investment to something that clashes with NaruHina, they are motivated to turn the other way.



Ones like you, have no place to offer commentary on _that._

_______________

It's their aspects, regardless of outcome that should matter.



> I merely see NH as being the more likely outcome, given what has transpired. And so, like almost any other topic that comes up for discussion, I'll throw in my two cents if I feel like it.



It seems more like a dollar.



> You might see that as investment, I see it as a consequence of boredom and free time, and a desire to entertain myself. I wouldn't really call that being invested in the topic.



You sure didn't seem entertained complaining about the whole thing.



> Meh~
> 
> **



Slightly better.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 30, 2012)

How can something be probable but unlikely?

/shameless postwhoring


----------



## Awes (Nov 30, 2012)

Lovely said:


> I think some people see more than they're willing to admit. Especially in this case, a lot of the denial for NH is coming from those who have other preferences, and since they have an emotional investment to something that clashes with NaruHina, they are motivated to turn the other way.


You're completely genealizing here and the truth of the matter is that the same applies to the other side, if a pairing was so obvious there wouldn't be so much debate over it in the first place. The only one who has the answer is Kishimoto and I doubt he's posting in the forum, believe me if NH was obvious as you believe it is I would aknowledge it, I don't think it is.

First Tsurugi : let's agree to disagree and move on and of course I can be wrong but so far nothing is set in stone.


Kenneth said:


> well
> i glance at my cp and this behemoth of a thread is _still_ listed first
> 
> 400+ posts, it's not a fanclub and i remember i have auto subscribe on
> ...


I feel like I'm a bit responsible for that, but I didn't want to provoke that


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 30, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> This is implying you know what that is.



You dislike all pairs and strongly dislike two of the three in particular, do you not?

Though truth be told, it's really the shippers themselves you seem to have more of a problem with, but that would go against the "Hate the sin, not the sinner" the FCs push.



> It has reached a point where any value has been lost in their occurrence, where it would "just happen". I can't say which is more likely, because this matter has repeated itself, even right down to the fans' reactions. It's their aspects, regardless of outcome that should matter.



As I said before, this is a silly perspective. This manga is coming to an end, and though the status quo might seem the same, it's not.

Saying that all of the Big 3 are on equal footing is by now borderline dishonesty.



> It seems more like a dollar.



If my contributions constitute a dollar then surely that makes you a millionaire.



> You sure didn't seem entertained complaining about the whole thing.



You think I'm complaining? 

I guess you really can't read me.



> Slightly better.



Maybe I should post  more often.


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 30, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> How can something be probable but unlikely?
> 
> /shameless postwhoring


let me help you

probable: a possibility that can have a high or low chance of happening
likely: a possibility that (always) has a high chance of happening

it is probable that someone can survive a week without food, but it is unlikely that someone can survive a week without water (example, i don't know if this is right)



Awes said:


> You're completely genealizing here and the truth of the matter is that the same applies to the other side, if a pairing was so obvious there wouldn't be so much debate over it in the first place. The only one who has the answer is Kishimoto and I doubt he's posting in the forum, believe me if NH was obvious as you believe it is I would aknowledge it, I don't think it is.
> 
> First Tsurugi : let's agree to disagree and move on and of course I can be wrong but so far nothing is set in stone.
> 
> I feel like I'm a bit responsible for that, but I didn't want to provoke that


it's ok

wear a helmet though, sometimes things get rough


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 30, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> You dislike all pairs and strongly dislike two of the three in particular, do you not?



I dislike one in particular. 



> Though truth be told, it's really the shippers themselves you seem to have more of a problem with, but that would go against the "Hate the sin, not the sinner" the FCs push.



That is not something voluntary...and it's not something I was behind myself.



> As I said before, this is a silly perspective. This manga is coming to an end, and though the status quo might seem the same, it's not.



It doesn't seem to make much difference in the grand scheme of things, which is why the aspects of the pairings are more relevant to me than their chances of occurring. 



> Saying that all of the Big 3 are on equal footing is by now borderline dishonesty.



Naruto is going to end up with someone, so in that regards I disagree. 

Sasuke's case is a different matter, and I do not see it on equal grounds with his counterpart.



> If my contributions constitute a dollar then surely that makes you a millionaire.



No, a billionaire. 9.7 billion USD



> You think I'm complaining?
> 
> I guess you really can't read me.



Well, griping about the topic would be complaining, yes.



> Maybe I should post  more often.



Perhaps.


----------



## Lovely (Nov 30, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Ones like you, have no place to offer commentary on _that._


 Why would I ever care about your views on what I should or shouldn't offer?



Awes said:


> You're completely genealizing here and the truth of the matter is that the same applies to the other side, if a pairing was so obvious there wouldn't be so much debate over it in the first place. The only one who has the answer is Kishimoto and I doubt he's posting in the forum, believe me if NH was obvious as you believe it is I would aknowledge it, I don't think it is.



If NaruSaku or any other pairing had gotten the same treatment as NaruHina did in this war arc, the situation would be the same.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 30, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Why would I ever care about your views on what I should or shouldn't offer?



You cared enough to respond.


----------



## Lovely (Nov 30, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You cared enough to respond.



It was directed at me, so I respond accordingly. It has little to do with whether I have concern over what you think my place is.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 30, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I dislike one in particular.



Fair enough.



> That is not something voluntary...and it's not something I was behind myself.



Your dislike for them or the policy?



> It doesn't seem to make much difference in the grand scheme of things, which is why the aspects of the pairings are more relevant to me than their chances of occurring.



And is there really that much of a difference in the aspects of these pairs or is it just as infinitesimal a difference as you claim their odds of winding up canon are?



> Naruto is going to end up with someone, so in that regards I disagree.



I don't think it's impossible for NS to happen but I think it is fair to say that NH looks (much) more likely at this point and I am highly skeptical that will change.



> Sasuke's case is a different matter, and I do not see it on equal grounds with his counterpart.



I can agree with that.



> No, a billionaire. 9.7 billion USD



Sounds lucrative, perhaps I should invest.



> Well, griping about the topic would be complaining, yes.



Where am I doing that?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 30, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Your dislike for them or the policy?



The policy. It changed nothing. Probably made things worse.



> And is there really that much of a difference in the aspects of these pairs or is it just as infinitesimal as you claim their odds of winding up canon are?



For NaruHina and NaruSaku? No. My dislike is pretty mild for them.



> I don't think it's impossible for NS to happen but I think it is fair to say that NH looks (much) more likely at this point and I am highly skeptical that will change.



What happens will happen, it's not NaruHina in and of itself that I dislike the most about it, but I don't see any worth in it either. I would not want NaruSaku to happen all the same, and things already reached a point that makes it worthless too. You don't want something to happen just to happen, there has to be some worth behind it.



> I can agree with that.



Well, that's the only real difference I see.



> Sounds lucrative, perhaps I should invest.



It is, when you begin to see what draws me to these matters....


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 30, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Saying that all of the Big 3 are on equal footing is by now borderline dishonesty.


Its been that way for years really considering Sasuke's position as a villain. SS hasn't been on equal footing with NS and NH since the end of part 1.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 30, 2012)

TheDivineOneDannie said:


> You're just sum up the NaruSaku fandom.


Notice how there were two sides in my post. Both fandoms are equally guilty. Certainly we have fans who aren't like that but to act like your side didn't do the same is foolish.



TheDivineOneDannie said:


> No comment. I'm outta here!
> But just one more thing, NaruSaku stans if y'all dont want NaruHina stans comin' for NaruSaku, then y'all NaruSaku stans need to quit comin' on NaruHina threads. It takes two .


This isn't the NaruHina fanclub, there's no reason NaruSaku fans can't voice their stance here. The issue is *both* sides claiming their pairing is inevitable and the rival is hopeless.

Also, Stans?


----------



## Awes (Nov 30, 2012)

I just don't know why a simple debate turned into this abomination, can't we share our opinions without it turning into a war, I feel like I'm being partly responsible. I'm new here so I didn't really know these things were usual but I have learned my lesson.
I will simply say it was a cute NaruHina moment and it may point towards NaruHina.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 30, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The policy. It changed nothing. Probably made things worse.



Probably, but I'm skeptical there's any way to make it better, short of scrapping FCs altogether.



> For NaruHina and NaruSaku? No. My dislike is pretty mild for them.



When you mentioned aspect I thought you were referring to the quality of the pairings or something but I guess you basically answered that anyway.



> What happens will happen, it's not NaruHina in and of itself that I dislike the most about it, but I don't see any worth in it either. I would not want NaruSaku to happen all the same, and things already reached a point that makes it worthless too. You don't want something to happen just to happen, there has to be some worth behind it.



I'm not sure I agree with that.

To me being able to predict something is itself its own reward. It's a vindication of one's ability to interpret the work and anticipate events.



> It is, when you begin to see what draws me to these matters....



I think that would require an element of masochism that I lack.



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Its been that way for years really considering Sasuke's position as a villain. SS hasn't been on equal footing with NS and NH since the end of part 1.



I suppose that's true but it isn't quite what I meant. While SS has always had a lot standing between it, these obstacles would presumably be removed by the end, and so wouldn't matter much long term.

Or so it seemed at the time. Now though...well, we'll see where that goes.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 30, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Its been that way for years really considering Sasuke's position as a villain. SS hasn't been on equal footing with NS and NH since the end of part 1.


I actually disagree with this. Nothing has changed recently, this past Arc. But I do think things have changed in the pairings since then and I don't think the pairings were always on equal footing. 

NxS has always been ahead of the other pairings in terms of odds (except for very early on), simply due to how love triangles (or squares) are resolved in fiction. MC usually ends up with Main heroin. Over the years it has only further pulled ahead of the other pairings since Sakura would be the most understandable of the three characters in question to flip to another love interest.  

Which brings us to SxS which has become less likely over time, due to  the whole Sasuke attempting to murder Sakura and what not.

As for NxH it has also become more likely over the years due to Hinata finally gaining the courage to make her feelings known to Naruto.

So it's more like, at the start of Part I it was 

1. SS & NS 
2. NH

At the end of Part I it was

1. NS
2. SS
3. NH

Currently it's

1. NS
2. NH
3. SS

Granted we haven't seen a massive shift because these 3 still remain the top 3 pairings for these characters, but there have been changes. Heck for a little while there SS odds dropped low enough where SxKarin seemed like it might take the third spot in terms of likelihood.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 30, 2012)

I disagree that Sakura is the one whose feelings are most likely to change.

If she still loves Sasuke despite his basically turning into a murderous psychopath, then I don't see how her feelings for him could ever be swayed.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 30, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Probably, but I'm skeptical there's any way to make it better, short of scrapping FCs altogether.



Well, the point should have never been to make things better, but to acknowledge that the atmosphere of it is the same as any other kind of debate.



> When you mentioned aspect I thought you were referring to the quality of the pairings or something but I guess you basically answered that anyway.



Hm.



> I'm not sure I agree with that.
> 
> To me being able to predict something is itself its own reward. It's a vindication of one's ability to interpret the work and anticipate events.



I guess that's where we differ. I would have liked to have been wrong about some of the things I predicted...Being right is not enough for me.



> I think that would require an element masochism that I lack.



It's not a painful matter at all!


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 30, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Well, the point should have never been to make things better, but to acknowledge that the atmosphere of it is the same as any other kind of debate.



The objective was to avoid targeted hatred towards individuals, but the FCs themselves largely being misnomers certainly didn't help things.



> I guess that's where we differ. I would have liked to have been wrong about some of the things I predicted...Being right is not enough for me.



I suppose this is where we agree to disagree.



> It's not a painful matter at all!



I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 30, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I disagree that Sakura is the one whose feelings are most likely to change.
> 
> If she still loves Sasuke despite his basically turning into a murderous psychopath, then I don't see how her feelings for him could ever be swayed.


I didn't say most likely. I said most understandable. There is a difference. Sakura flipping to Naruto would be the most understandable from a readers perspective due to Sasuke actions and due to the fact that Naruto has been almost the polar opposite. Look at the description of Sakura feelings about Naruto in DB III for instance, _"But looking back on the past after a few missions handled together, Sakura suddenly realized. In her painful moments, when she'd abandoned even the will to live, the one who'd protect her and encourage her was Naruto, the supposedly annoying one... What feelings does she harbor towards Naruto?... As of now, Sakura hasn't found the answer."_

Protecting, encourage her, giving her the will to live is how she views Naruto. While Sasuke is doing the exact opposite to her. So as readers it would be highly understandable if Sakura switched her romantic interest to Naruto. In-fact it's at the point now where it wouldn't be understandable if she didn't, at least imo.

On the flip side. While there are reasons one can cite for Naruto or Hinata switching romantic interests being understandable as well, the reasons are nowhere near as compelling as Sakura switching her feelings.

Though I'd also say there can be a compelling case made for most likely as well, simply based on that DB quote's implications alone: _"What feelings does she harbor towards Naruto?... As of now, Sakura hasn't found the answer"_

It isn't much, but it's more than the other characters have in terms of implications of their feelings potentially changing.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 30, 2012)

Turrin said:


> I didn't say most likely. I said most understandable. There is a difference.



Fair enough, that was an oversight on my part, though I would argue thought most readers would find Naruto's feelings changing from Sakura to Hinata to be just as believable if not more so, since most readers consider Sakura to be an irredeemable bitchwhore.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 30, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> The objective was to avoid targeted hatred towards individuals, but the FCs themselves largely being misnomers certainly didn't help things.



That failed miserably...I cannot say for others, but the issue I was told was about badmouthing the fandoms as a whole. Either way, it was a failure.

What do you mean the FCs being misnomers?



> I suppose this is where we agree to disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take your word for it.



There are worse matters I've been tangled up in, and would rather never discuss again...


----------



## ZiBi21 (Nov 30, 2012)

well in current chapter we see Hiashi kinda prising what ino along with hinata did... so it would be funny if at the end hiashi asked naruto if he would marry hinata xD

now naruto was all glad that hinata and ino came which pointed kiba  and later we see how naruto bosse's sakura around XD

but I would really like if naruto started to take a bigger notice of hinata


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 30, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> That failed miserably...I cannot say for others, but the issue I was told was about badmouthing the fandoms as a whole. Either way, it was a failure.
> 
> What do you mean the FCs being misnomers?



A not so insignificant portion of the members of the anti-FCs seem not to dislike the ship so much as the shippers themselves or the fandom interpretation of the ship. It's probably true for some anti-character FCs too.

You can't stamp out that anti-fandom sentiment when it's the very thing that established a lot of the hatred in the first place.



> There are worse matters I've been tangled up in, and would rather never discuss again...



Like what actually goes on in these FCs? 

Every so often I'll sneak a peek, and the results tend to be, uh, strange to say the least.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 30, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> A not so insignificant portion of the members of the anti-FCs seem not to dislike the ship so much as the shippers themselves or the fandom interpretation of the ship. It's probably true for some anti-character FCs too.
> 
> You can't stamp out that anti-fandom sentiment when it's the very thing that established a lot of the hatred in the first place.



I have seen this mode of thought before...and the proposed solutions always make it worse. The anti-fcs do exist as an outlet to criticize the pairing, though in the past it was to express dislike towards the opposite fandom as well. Something which I didn't find to be a big deal, it was confined to a thread, and if people had such a problem why bother with it? Most of the people complaining had no business in such an FC to begin with. 

No, it is merely different viewpoints that established the hatred. It's not any different from any other aspect however.



> Like what actually goes on in these FCs?



I'm only concerned with the ones I'm apart of. A large problem back then were those that were too involved with what others did, and not for any noble reasons either. 



> Every so often I'll sneak a peek, and the results tend to be, uh, strange to say the least.



Speaking for my own, it is only that we are united in a common dislike of NaruHina, it's not what I would like what keeps people coming back...there is not much to discuss without quickly repeating ourselves and an adamant demand to just talk about NaruHina would make it stale.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 30, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> The issue is *both* sides claiming their pairing is inevitable and the rival is hopeless.


It's just not so much that kind of opinion, as it the attitude that comes with it that get's people riled up.

You can think that way, within fair reason, and still be willing to concede


----------



## Fiona (Nov 30, 2012)

I am willing to concede that part of my denial of the NS Pairing is simply Sakura has put Naruto through so much shit, fawned over Sasuke for the majority of the manga, and lied to his face. 

In my eyes she doesnt _deserve_ to end up with Naruto at this point.

Whereas Hinata does deserve Naruto at this point. She has always believed in him, loved him and liked him even when he was an outcast. Go back and read the early chapters of how Sakura treated Naruto. 

Its sickening. 

There is simply not enough good to outweigh the bad. 

Then add on top of that the moment Sakura "confessed" she lied to his face so badly that even he knew it was crap. 

She still has feelings for Sasuke, therefore NH > NS


----------



## Sage (Nov 30, 2012)

I see bitterness from NS shippers refusing to accept the fast progress of NH and trying to crash the party because NS hasn't had focus in a very long time and we got SS shippers trying to attach their dead carcass and tailgating NH's progress because their only hope left is to promote NH and hoping in return SS will follow up, just cuz......

NH shippers right now can sit back and watch the party 

Current Standings:

1) NH - Hinata is the only one in the big 3 pairing debacle thats actually still perusing her love interest, and she is giving all she has to gain his approval... and it seems to be working... Naruto even though not responding directly to her advances, is still responding with positivity. Things are looking good from NH stand point, just needs a clear go ahead from Naruto. Kiba looks to be the Sai of NS (as long as he doesn't confess on Naruto's behalf things should be fine). I see positivity from both parties.

2) NS - Its been in neutral to negative stance for quite sometime, Naruto hasn't brought up his feelings for Sakura in a considerable amount of time but without him giving clear indication hes done with her only stalls the situation, last time Sakura brought NS up she placed it in a very negative light as far as romance goes. So without Naruto's clear confirmation he is over her things seems to be unclear but Sakura has put this in a negative light. Naruto isn't pursuing her but he hasn't said that he has given up on her either, with the lack of motivation on his part makes it questionable. As far as their relationship in general goes its a positive, Nartuo holds no ill will for the actions Sakura took during her Kage summit fiasco.

3) SS - Its ALL bad from every angel... Sasuke wants nothing to do with her and doesn't even approve of her existence to live and its been well over 100 chapters when she officially gave up on pursuing Sasuke and just dumped all responsibility to Naruto. There is no positive progress being made by either of them and every time there is any interaction between the two its ALWAYS a negative one. She confirmed she still loves him but doesn't want to work for it anymore, so how can this come about when there is no effort? She has no desire or motivation anymore to be with Sasuke, just the lingering feelings that haunt her with negativity of who he has become. Sasuke has done absolutely nothing positive to progress his relationship in any way and every time the subject is brought up he goes all out to crush any hopes of it, he has been doing this for 400+ chapters. His only view of SS and Sakura in general is all negative and now Sakura also sees him negatively. So it's all negativity coming from both parties.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 30, 2012)

Lol 480+ posts?

Pairings are srs buisiness.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 30, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Lol 480+ posts?
> 
> Pairings are srs buisiness.





I love how even Obito and Madara shit themselves once they realize that the shippers are coming


----------



## CA182 (Nov 30, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> I love how even Obito and Madara shit themselves once they realize that the shippers are coming





Wow I feel bad I missed the storm now... :/


----------



## Benzaiten (Nov 30, 2012)

I still believe in NaruSaku.


----------



## Kek (Nov 30, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Lol 480+ posts?
> 
> Pairings are srs buisiness.



They are when they involve Naruto.


----------



## Benzaiten (Nov 30, 2012)

If teasing counts as evidence now then NaruSaku should be the most canon given how Sai, Yamato, Konohamaru, and even the frogs have teased them before.


----------



## Fiona (Nov 30, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> I still believe in NaruSaku.



Some kids still beleive in Santa, so dont feel too bad.


----------



## Benzaiten (Nov 30, 2012)

NaruSaku has always been real....in my heart.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 30, 2012)

Alas, I once believed in it. SasuKarin too.

Gave up after the Kage Summit. Not worth it.

Kishi's antics sometimes, I tell ya


----------



## Benzaiten (Nov 30, 2012)

Never! If there is still faith in SS despite the multiple murder attempts, what makes NS so hard to believe?


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 30, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> *If there is still faith in SS despite the multiple murder attempts*, what makes NS so hard to believe?



There isn't.


----------



## Benzaiten (Nov 30, 2012)

Well, I certainly don't have faith in it either but it's still very much alive in the fandom and that's a fact.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 30, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> Never! If there is still faith in SS despite the multiple murder attempts, what makes NS so hard to believe?



It's not that hard to believe 

It just lost it's luster. To me anyway.

And SS never had too much appeal to me in the first place, so IDK :T


----------



## CA182 (Nov 30, 2012)

...You know I'm only lurking in here waiting for people to post random pictures of NH... 

So where da hell is ma pics!


----------



## wibisana (Nov 30, 2012)

Hinata arrived, Naruto : hey!
Sakura arrived, Heal kakashi will ya!

lol If Naruto do still love sakura the respond sould be nicer to her


----------



## rac585 (Nov 30, 2012)

the way i see it. kishimoto has been trying since pein arc to catch NH up to NS to create an illusion of competition. 

there would be no suspense if it were all NS.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 30, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> "Our pairing is inevitable because of this scene"
> "Well our pairing is inevitable because of THIS scene"
> "Well this character said this so it's clear our pairing is inevitable"
> "You want to play this game? Clearly what this other character said proves without a doubt our pairing is inevitable"
> ...


Just reminding people of this.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 30, 2012)

CA182 said:


> ...You know I'm only lurking in here waiting for people to post random pictures of NH...
> 
> So where da hell is ma pics!


[sp=sexy naruhina][/sp]


----------



## PopoTime (Nov 30, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> [sp=sexy naruhina][/sp]



still more attractive and fulfilling than NaruSaku


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 30, 2012)

PopoTime said:


> still more attractive and fulfilling than NaruSaku


I have an idea. Let's discuss what happened this chapter without dissing other pairings. Certain ships have been taking a lot of flack with recent developments and we (shipper or not) don't have to make them feel worse if we can help it. No offense.

Carry on.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 30, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> [sp=sexy naruhina][/sp]



I still fapped.


----------



## polskanaruto (Nov 30, 2012)

so now my opinion !

naruto found his love its hinata ! 
he made her like himself in many ways, like thats my way of a ninja 
naruto maybe didnt see this at the beginning but later when hinata told him that he loves him and she would die for him, that was the first time that a girl did something big like this.

And he spoke with his mom about love and a girlfriend and hinata and naruto have more of a love story then sakura and naruto. ---> sakura and sasuke ! 

its clear and kishimito have to show like his parents that the main person naruto find his girld and will have a future with her, or naruto and sasuke die together .... what i think


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 30, 2012)

TheDivineOneDannie said:


> LOL. This thread was about us NaruHina stans celebrating then here comes NaruSaku stans, and SasuNaru stans' deluded asses.
> 
> C'mon y'all, let us celebrate for fuck sake! -.-
> 
> ...





TheDivineOneDannie said:


> No comment. I'm outta here!
> But just one more thing, NaruSaku stans if y'all dont want NaruHina stans comin' for NaruSaku, then y'all NaruSaku stans need to quit comin' on NaruHina threads. It takes two .



This isn't a thread for the sole purpose of fapping to NaruHina, what are you a newb? The foot-in-mouth over NH never stops despite multiple disappointments over it I see, I'd call out fellow fan members if I were in NH's place but lol my expectations are too high


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 30, 2012)

PopoTime said:


> still more attractive and fulfilling than NaruSaku


Really? Are unprovoked jabs at NaruSaku really where you want to go with this thread? Ok I get you don't like NaruSaku but that post had nothing to do with it, I might as well say that as bad as people are being in this thread at least they're not Contestshippers.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 30, 2012)

I take back what I said actually I see Gaiash is one good example of fandom sanity in this thread..


----------



## Kusa (Nov 30, 2012)

AoshiKun said:


> Not really. Since the beginning of Part 2 - at a time that I was only a stalker in NF - there were many threads about Sakura moving on to Naruto. A few of them had good arguments and the couple was very believable back in time.


In the kage arc,Sai said that Sakura wants to kill Sasuke because she loves him so much,besides when she went to kill Sasuke she couldn't do it because of her feelings.This pretty much showed that she still loves Sasuke.The war arc was short after that,of course her feelings wouldn't change that fast.



> Sasuke cares about them in his deepest otherwise Naruto would never be able to redeem him. Sasuke is a twisted guy so don't let him fool you. For example read Sasuke vs Itachi and tell me if that Sasuke loved Itachi.
> 
> You would answer "of course not" and I would agree because he wanted to kill his brother _that_ much. However what we saw after that is Sasuke still loved his brother so much.
> 
> ...


Sure, he cared about her,but you can care about somone without being in love with that person.

Well it doesn't matter..Since you don't think Naruhina=SS,i don't see a reason to debate about it,I got the Idea that you thought that if Nh happens,SS also has to happen.

Back to Naruhina :
I don't care with whom Naruto ends,but I guess Naruhina is more likely then Narusaku and of course for sure more then SS.I don't think shy girls are really Narutos type and it's all known that Naruto actually never really seemed to be interested in her.Naruto falling in love with her would be too sudden and forced,but SS and NS would even look more forced,besides Kishi atleast still gives some hints for the pairing  even if they are not meant to be taken serious.So If a pairing will happen,which I don't really think,then it will be likely Naruhina.


----------



## Ernie (Nov 30, 2012)

Their is even a SasuNaru fandom (small ok but still)?? My God hahahahahaha some fandoms are wayyyy over the edge. xD

Serious now, NaruHina ftw.  Only pairing I seriously want to see. But some fans here are too hardcore.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Nov 30, 2012)

^Don't underestimate the SasuNaru fandom, it may have a lesser chance of becoming canon becasue "this is a shounen" but their fandom is damn big.


----------



## Ernie (Nov 30, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> ^Don't underestimate the SasuNaru fandom, it may have a lesser chance of becoming canon becasue "this is a shounen" but their fandom is damn big.



Why?


----------



## Kusa (Nov 30, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Their is even a SasuNaru fandom *(small ok but still*)?? My God hahahahahaha some fandoms are wayyyy over the edge. xD
> 
> Serious now, NaruHina ftw.  Only pairing I seriously want to see. But some fans here are too hardcore.



The SN fandom is small ? Hahaha you sure  know nothing.In japan it has the sedond most big fandom.Bigger then the big three.Just Kakairu is more popular.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 30, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Why?



They're the central characters, and most popular.

Add that to their bond being a driving force behind this manga, and...Well..


----------



## Ernie (Nov 30, 2012)

But they actually want Naruto and Sasuke as a... pairing? 

Will never happen! :s

I am no "pairing-fanatic" but I only knew the Naruto-Hinata, Naruto-Sakura and Sakura-Sasuke ones.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 30, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> But they actually want Naruto and Sasuke as a... pairing?
> 
> Will never happen! :s
> 
> I am no "pairing-fanatic" but I only knew the Naruto-Hinata, Naruto-Sakura and Sakura-Sasuke ones.


At its core support for pairings comes from liking the idea of the two as a couple. I mean my signature includes pairings of characters who've never met (in fact Lee and Shino are paired with minor characters from Sunagakure) because I like the idea of these couples and they suit the story I'm planning for them.

The SasuNaru/NaruSasu fandom shares that core. Personally I have the same issue I have with every Sasuke pairing but it's clear a lot of the love for this pairing comes from Naruto's obsession with bringing Sasuke back. It also helps that yaoi/slash/shonen-ai/homosexual anime character romance/etc is already pretty popular and is usually centered around the main two males in the series.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 30, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Fair enough, that was an oversight on my part, though I would argue thought most readers would find Naruto's feelings changing from Sakura to Hinata to be just as believable if not more so, since most readers consider Sakura to be an irredeemable bitchwhore.


They'd find it understandable, but not as much as Sakura changing her feelings.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Nov 30, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Why?


Because... Fujioshi.

I dunno actually.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 30, 2012)

Turrin said:


> They'd find it understandable, but not as much as Sakura changing her feelings.


Your bias is showing. Some readers find Naruto's feelings changing more believable, others find Sakura's feelings changing more believable.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Nov 30, 2012)

Villain said:


> Just Kakairu is more popular.



To this day I still don't understand why this is a pairing.

Shows how much nonsense all of this is.


----------



## Ernie (Nov 30, 2012)

What is Kakairu? :s


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Nov 30, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> What is Kakairu? :s


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 30, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Your bias is showing. Some readers find Naruto's feelings changing more believable, others find Sakura's feelings changing more believable.


You keep misunderstanding Turrin. Understandable=/=believable. I find it hard to believe anyone thinks Naruto changing his feelings is more understandable given what Sakura has had to deal with with Sasuke(almost being killed by him twice, being abandoned by him in part 1, his sketchy actions outside of his involvement with her such as attacking Bee), especially given how Naruto has been Sasuke's almost complete opposite in his overall actions and treatment of Sakura. The only event that has cast a negative light on NS in the manga is 469, though we haven't seen signs of that changing Naruto's view of his love for Sakura, whereas last time Sakura's feelings were brought up for Sasuke she viewed it an a clearly negative light.


----------



## Kali95 (Nov 30, 2012)

Sakura changing isn't believable at all, especially after what happened at the Kage Summit. The  "Sasuke doesn't give a shit about her" argument doesn't make sense either, because surely we all know in this predictable manga that Sasuke will be redeemed and return the village. Kishi wouldn't keep repeatedly cementing Sakura's feelings if they were just going to be rejected in the end. The same can't be said for Naruto, because Kishi has never made a big deal out of his feelings for Sakura. It has always came off as more of a wishful crush.


----------



## Annabella (Nov 30, 2012)

I like how passionate some people are about their favourite pairing. I've only ever shipped Hermione and Ron, and I know how emotionally draining it can be 

Most of you guys will probably get what you want.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 30, 2012)

If you didn't get it out of your system, you'll have to take it to the respective FCs or to wait until HoU's shipping thread is unlocked.

Locking.


----------

